# We gonna get wet this weekend "Driveler" Driveler #78



## Da Possum (Aug 16, 2013)

Someone que da music.....


----------



## blood on the ground (Aug 16, 2013)

Happy Friday folks


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Aug 16, 2013)




----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 16, 2013)

mrs. hornet22 said:


>


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 16, 2013)

Gotta go get ready to get out in this mess for some errands......guess I won't wear crocs.


----------



## southwoodshunter (Aug 16, 2013)

Hey Jeff.... hope all has been well with ya.


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 16, 2013)

southwoodshunter said:


> Hey Jeff.... hope all has been well with ya.



So far so good, Wanda. I'm hangin in there.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Aug 16, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


>



Hope I did it right


Rainin like a cow......................Really hard.
It's raining really hard.


----------



## Keebs (Aug 16, 2013)

mrs. hornet22 said:


>





Jeff C. said:


> Gotta go get ready to get out in this mess for some errands......guess I won't wear crocs.


I didn't think ANYTHING kept you from wearin them thangs!


mrs. hornet22 said:


> Hope I did it right
> 
> 
> Rainin like a cow......................Really hard.
> It's raining really hard.


you done good sista!


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 16, 2013)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Hope I did it right
> 
> 
> Rainin like a cow......................Really hard.
> It's raining really hard.



Perrrrfect!! 



Keebs said:


> I didn't think ANYTHING kept you from wearin them thangs!
> 
> you done good sista!



Usually don't, but I might as well go barefooted in this.


----------



## David Parker (Aug 16, 2013)




----------



## slip (Aug 16, 2013)

Well, good morning everybody....I just had one heck of a morning.

Dad decided to go to wal mart and pick up some sinus meds, well in the intersection right by the house he got slammed into head on by some idiot texting and never stopped, turned right into dads lane and bam, totaled the brand new Honda they JUST got. 

So mom was sleeping but woke up to me on the phone "Are you okay" talk and of course that got her worked up. I told her he's okay, gave her a hug and told her neither of us were leaving until she could calm down. With her heart problems I don't need her passing out too....anyway we both jump in my truck and were there...Dude that hit dad is standing there deleting text messages from his phone when I pull up and then calls his buddy to bring him his drivers license because he didn't have it. Dude pulls up and nearly pushed mom out of the way to run his buds license over, some how he ended up in moms facing yelling and the neighbor lady grabs dad to keep a fight from starting and im between mom and this guy begging him to swing at me with a huge smile on my face. Not trying to sound billy bad butt at all, because im far from it ... but get between me and my momma and im going to get to do something I never get to do. Somebody slung him away, not sure who .. and he left with a few parting words from me.

Cop shows up three 911 calls and 34 minutes later. 34!!
guy had no proof of insurance, no drivers license at the time of the wreck and 3 witnesses to prove it and admitted to texting and driving. Some how he passed a sobriety test even though the cop said he shouldn't be driving. Leaves with 3 tickets.

In the middle of talking the cop stops what he's saying, looks over at me and said "Do you have something to say, you sure are sniffing a lot" I said "Its called my sinuses *sniff sniff*, that's why he was going to get my sinus meds" Sorry, but this is why I HIGHLY dislike the police.


----------



## Keebs (Aug 16, 2013)

slip said:


> Well, good morning everybody....I just had one heck of a morning.
> 
> Dad decided to go to wal mart and pick up some sinus meds, well in the intersection right by the house he got slammed into head on by some idiot texting and never stopped, turned right into dads lane and bam, totaled the brand new Honda they JUST got.
> 
> ...


 Cody, you give your Mama & Daddy a big 'ol hug from me, please!!!!  Lawd have mercy & hug yourself for me too!!!!!  Glad your Dad is ok, truck can be replaced........ you know the saying and I have to admit, I could see you standing there in front of your Mama "having it out" with that guy......... I'm so proud of you!!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 16, 2013)

Dannnnng, slipster. Glad Dad was all right....and it didn't get any worse. What a mess!!


----------



## rydert (Aug 16, 2013)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Hope I did it right
> Rainin like a cow......................Really hard.
> It's raining really hard.



I don't get it




Slip I'm glad your dad is ok............


----------



## slip (Aug 16, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> Dannnnng, slipster. Glad Dad was all right....and it didn't get any worse. What a mess!!



A big ol stinkin mess...Everyone was fine and civil until dudes buddy showed up with the DL and wanted to get loud. I don't understand why people want to get involved in something like that. Its like going out of your way to step in a pile of poo and then getting mad when its on the bottom of your shoe.


----------



## David Parker (Aug 16, 2013)

Kinda gets ya fired up for a great weekend no?  Glad all walked away from it.  Hope ole boy gets burned by the judge.


----------



## Nicodemus (Aug 16, 2013)

slip said:


> A big ol stinkin mess...Everyone was fine and civil until dudes buddy showed up with the DL and wanted to get loud. I don't understand why people want to get involved in something like that. Its like going out of your way to step in a pile of poo and then getting mad when its on the bottom of your shoe.





Perhaps some of your uncivilized Rondyvoo buddies should arm up and pay a visit.


----------



## slip (Aug 16, 2013)

Nicodemus said:


> Perhaps some of your uncivilized Rondyvoo buddies should arm up and pay a visit.



He knows what I drive for sure, and probably knows where I live after that ... He's welcome to come see me any time he see's my truck in the drive way or around town. Im "ready" anywhere and everywhere.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 16, 2013)

Ya'll mighty rowdy today !!!  Count me in !!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Aug 16, 2013)

slip said:


> A big ol stinkin mess...Everyone was fine and civil until dudes buddy showed up with the DL and wanted to get loud. I don't understand why people want to get involved in something like that. Its like going out of your way to step in a pile of poo and then getting mad when its on the bottom of your shoe.



Glad ya'll are OK Slip. I get all bowed up myself when my loved ones are in danger.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Aug 16, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Ya'll mighty rowdy today !!!  Count me in !!



Birfday Boy in da house!


----------



## Hankus (Aug 16, 2013)

shoulda took beer for lunch


----------



## Keebs (Aug 16, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Ya'll mighty rowdy today !!!  Count me in !!


well looky heah, the birfday bouy himself!  Ready fo yo 's??????


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 16, 2013)

Keebs said:


> well looky heah, the birfday bouy himself!  Ready fo yo 's??????





Spank me baybay !!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 16, 2013)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Birfday Boy in da house!





Keebs said:


> well looky heah, the birfday bouy himself!  Ready fo yo 's??????



I say we all go to Quack's, hold him down, and tickle him til he giggles so much he tinkles on himself.


----------



## Self! (Aug 16, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> I say we all go to Quack's, hold him down, and tickle him til he giggles so much he tinkles on himself.




Just make sure there is no fire near by....it may come out 100 proof!


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 16, 2013)

Otis said:


> Just make sure there is no fire near by....it may come out 100 proof!



Plus, he might backfire and blow us all up!


----------



## Keebs (Aug 16, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Spank me baybay !!!


I knew you'd like that!


Jeff C. said:


> I say we all go to Quack's, hold him down, and tickle him til he giggles so much he tinkles on himself.


 Road Trip.......... SHOT GUN!!!!!!!!!


Otis said:


> Just make sure there is no fire near by....it may come out 100 proof!


 true............


Jeff C. said:


> Plus, he might backfire and blow us all up!


 uuuhhhhuuummm, road trip cancelled.........


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 16, 2013)

A'ight....gotta go run some errands wiff MizT. BBL


----------



## kracker (Aug 16, 2013)

Homemade tater soup, cornbread and country ham for dinner.

It's nap time.


----------



## Self! (Aug 16, 2013)

I'm home today and it's raining.....what to do what to do


----------



## KyDawg (Aug 16, 2013)

Afternoon youngins


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 16, 2013)

Hidy Hoe Neighbors


----------



## Keebs (Aug 16, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Spank me baybay !!!


sooooo, Quack, been hanging out in the PF lately???


kracker said:


> Homemade tater soup, cornbread and country ham for dinner.
> 
> It's nap time.


oh that sounds gooood!  the lunch does too!


Otis said:


> I'm home today and it's raining.....what to do what to do


 I'm sure you can think of *something*..........


KyDawg said:


> Afternoon youngins


 Hiya Pops!


Miguel Cervantes said:


> Hidy Hoe Neighbors


Miiigggyyyyy!!!!!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 16, 2013)

Keebs said:


> Miiigggyyyyy!!!!!


How ya doin youngun?


----------



## Self! (Aug 16, 2013)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> How ya doin youngun?



*Hey old man. Not sure if you have your glasses on, so I will write big for you *


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 16, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> I say we all go to Quack's, hold him down, and tickle him til he giggles so much he tinkles on himself.





NOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 16, 2013)

Hey, somebody changed my title .


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 16, 2013)

Otis said:


> *Hey old man. Not sure if you have your glasses on, so I will write big for you *



Monon.


----------



## Nicodemus (Aug 16, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Hey, somebody changed my title .





If I find out who done it, I`ll apply large painful knots all over the top of their head!


----------



## Self! (Aug 16, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Hey, somebody changed my title .



Wheelchair is next my friend. Won't be long til we have to move you out to the pasture and put you down.




Miguel Cervantes said:


> Monon.



Tiger fan


----------



## Self! (Aug 16, 2013)

Nicodemus said:


> I put a Obama sticker on my Toyota today.....and pained a rainbow on the side




No No:


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 16, 2013)

Otis said:


> Wheelchair is next my friend. Won't be long til we have to move you out to the pasture and put you down.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Dawg fan.


----------



## Self! (Aug 16, 2013)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Dawg fan.



Weiner texter


----------



## Nicodemus (Aug 16, 2013)

Otis said:


> No No:





How do you "pain" a rainbow?    

Never mind, I don`t want to know!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 16, 2013)

Otis said:


> Weiner texter


Janet Reno groupie. 


Nicodemus said:


> How do you "pain" a rainbow?
> 
> Never mind, I don`t want to know!


He learned from Quack.


----------



## Self! (Aug 16, 2013)

Nicodemus said:


> I pained many of rainbows in my days, taught my boy Quack well







Miguel Cervantes said:


> Janet Reno groupie.
> 
> He learned from Quack.



Nancy Pelosi servant


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 16, 2013)

Otis said:


> Nancy Pelosi servant


Boy George fan.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 16, 2013)

Nicodemus said:


> If I find out who done it, I`ll apply large painful knots all over the top of their head!




Thanks !! No No:





Miguel Cervantes said:


> Janet Reno groupie.
> 
> He learned from Quack.





Why come I get roped into ya'lls sheninagans ??


----------



## Self! (Aug 16, 2013)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Boy George fan.




Waddler's trainee


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 16, 2013)

5" of rain yesterday and today.


----------



## Keebs (Aug 16, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Hey, somebody changed my title .





Miguel Cervantes said:


> How ya doin youngun?


 I was gonna say better now, but Otis done gone to trippin in here............... 


Hooked On Quack said:


> Why come I get roped into ya'lls sheninagans ??


HHhhhmmmm, you REALLY gotta ax that?


----------



## Self! (Aug 16, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Why come I get roped into ya'lls sheninagans ??



Handcuffs?


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 16, 2013)

Otis said:


> Handcuffs?





Still unemployed ??


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 16, 2013)

Lonely, bored, gotz nobody to play wit.


----------



## Self! (Aug 16, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Still unemployed ??



Never was


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 16, 2013)

Hornet22 said:


> Welcome to the world of us ole people bro.





Reckon I'll take a Geritol and rub some Ben Gay on me.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Aug 16, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Lonely, bored, gotz nobody to play wit.










QUITTIN TIME


----------



## David Parker (Aug 16, 2013)

1.5 hours to go.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 16, 2013)

Hope I get a puppy.


----------



## Hornet22 (Aug 16, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Hope I get a puppy.



Was not aware you liked p u p p i e s


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 16, 2013)

Hornet22 said:


> Was not aware you liked p u p p i e s





Oh yes, I be lubbin da pupzzzz!!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 16, 2013)

Lawd, too many errands!


----------



## David Parker (Aug 16, 2013)

hold him and squeeze him and name him Georgia


----------



## blood on the ground (Aug 16, 2013)

I'm covered with seed ticks!!!!


----------



## KyDawg (Aug 16, 2013)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> QUITTIN TIME



I need to quit too, but it aint killed me yet.


----------



## Keebs (Aug 16, 2013)

blood on the ground said:


> I'm covered with seed ticks!!!!


 bless your heart!


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 16, 2013)

blood on the ground said:


> I'm covered with seed ticks!!!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 16, 2013)

Wonder if Mud has left already?


----------



## David Parker (Aug 16, 2013)

5 minutes and a wakeup .  Time to didi mau!


----------



## Keebs (Aug 16, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


>


 jinx on you, posted at the same time!
Heads up, Mud's headed your way!


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 16, 2013)

Keebs said:


> jinx on you, posted at the same time!
> Heads up, Mud's headed your way!



 jinx back on you, I posted twice at the same time 

I gotta work tomorrow aft. til about midnight or later. Got the call yesterday evenin.


----------



## Keebs (Aug 16, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> jinx back on you, I posted twice at the same time
> 
> I gotta work tomorrow aft. til about midnight or later. Got the call yesterday evenin.


 well dang!


----------



## KyDawg (Aug 16, 2013)

Afternoon Keebs, hope you are feeling better.


----------



## Keebs (Aug 16, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> Afternoon Keebs, hope you are feeling better.


Hiya........ eh, 'bout the same, picked up some otc meds yesterday, kept the cough down a little bit, but sleepy as heck.  Thanks

Welp, I guess since MissVic has Mud headed north, I'll mosey on by myself today!  Ya'll have a good'un!


----------



## Nicodemus (Aug 16, 2013)

Ain`t had me a new truck since 1995. Broke that spell a little while ago. Part of my retirement present to myself, my new (to me) Sunday-go-to-meetin` and town truck.


----------



## slip (Aug 16, 2013)

Dang, that's a good lookin truck.


----------



## Sterlo58 (Aug 16, 2013)

Nicodemus said:


> Ain`t had me a new truck since 1995. Broke that spell a little while ago. Part of my retirement present to myself, my new (to me) Sunday-go-to-meetin` and town truck.



Dang that's a fine lookin truck Nick. 
I'm thinkin bout giving my old Tundra to Sam in a couple years and getting me a Tacoma too.


----------



## blood on the ground (Aug 16, 2013)

The wife counted about  75 ....im probably a goner this time next year


----------



## KyDawg (Aug 16, 2013)

Good looking ride Nic. Now get out there and get some red Georgia mud on it.


----------



## Hankus (Aug 16, 2013)

Hey Unkle Nic ol buddy ol pal how bout donatin the truck it replaced to yer long lost nephew


----------



## slip (Aug 16, 2013)

Disappointment is thinking its yer Friday when really, its yer thursday.  


_Mannnn_


----------



## Hankus (Aug 16, 2013)

slip said:


> Disappointment is thinking its yer Friday when really, its yer thursday.
> 
> 
> _Mannnn_



When ya werk Satrydays its less important than that


----------



## slip (Aug 16, 2013)

Hankus said:


> When ya werk Satrydays its less important than that



Pretty sure I can count on one, maybe one an'a half hand the Saturdays I've had off this year.


----------



## Hankus (Aug 16, 2013)

slip said:


> Pretty sure I can count on one, maybe one an'a half hand the Saturdays I've had off this year.



so what's the deal bout Friday  Ladies night a Unks love shack  No ID night at the local bar  Half price beer an wangs at Hooters


----------



## KyDawg (Aug 17, 2013)

Late evening youngins it is still early in the Cental time zone.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Aug 17, 2013)

Well the messican was correct it is raining this weekend.


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Aug 17, 2013)

Good Morning fellow drivelers and swimmers.  Happy Saturday to all of you.  I slept a few extra winks today.   

Yep, da mesican is surely right as it is raining here as well.  Rained most all day yesterday and shucks I believe that I saw ducks wearing "floaties" about 6 PM yesterday too.


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Aug 17, 2013)

Nic, that is a fine looking truck you have there.  That was a great "retirement present" to yourself too.  I like it !!!




ps:   Does the redhead let you drive it though??!!!!


----------



## blood on the ground (Aug 17, 2013)

Good morning EE and Gobblein


----------



## slip (Aug 17, 2013)

Fun night at werk. A mad ex employee came back to try and push his way around, police got called ... Not sure if it was for him or not but they ended up having a few K9's out searching for somebody soon after ... Manhunt in the parking lot, we weren't allowed to stay out an chill, went to mickey Dees and watched drug deals go down ... You know, the usual.


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 17, 2013)

Good mornin.....I reckon.


----------



## blood on the ground (Aug 17, 2013)

I put the kid up the tree this morning after we moved his stand...he aint happy with his new job


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 17, 2013)

Nicodemus said:


> Ain`t had me a new truck since 1995. Broke that spell a little while ago. Part of my retirement present to myself, my new (to me) Sunday-go-to-meetin` and town truck.





Sharp sleigh Nic !!! 



Rainin here in the MON. . .


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 17, 2013)

blood on the ground said:


> I put the kid up the tree this morning after we moved his stand...he aint happy with his new job


Teaching him to be a storm chaser I see.


----------



## KyDawg (Aug 17, 2013)

Saturday afternoon Youngins.


----------



## rhbama3 (Aug 17, 2013)

afternoon, everybody!
Think i'll go pawn shopping today. Its pouring rain and i just want to get out of the house.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 17, 2013)

rhbama3 said:


> afternoon, everybody!
> Think i'll go pawn shopping today. Its pouring rain and i just want to get out of the house.





Use to get some good deals years ago, but now they want new prices for used stuff.


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 17, 2013)

Gotta go to work.....


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 17, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> Gotta go to work.....



  Awwwwww hail.


----------



## blood on the ground (Aug 17, 2013)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Teaching him to be a storm chaser I see.



 you ain't right!!! LOL


----------



## Hankus (Aug 17, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Use to get some good deals years ago, but now they want new prices for used stuff.



yep, seems thata way round here too, lessn ya know the head honcho then mebbe ya can get a decent deal.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 17, 2013)

'Bout time for a lil dranky drank !!


----------



## Hankus (Aug 17, 2013)

bout time to catch up


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 17, 2013)

Hayyyyyyyyy Crickett !!!!


----------



## blood on the ground (Aug 17, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> 'Bout time for a lil dranky drank !!



Ooopps I may have started too early.... I will do better next time.....maybe


----------



## Crickett (Aug 17, 2013)

Nicodemus said:


> Ain`t had me a new truck since 1995. Broke that spell a little while ago. Part of my retirement present to myself, my new (to me) Sunday-go-to-meetin` and town truck.



 I like it! 



Hooked On Quack said:


> 'Bout time for a lil dranky drank !!







Hooked On Quack said:


> Hayyyyyyyyy Crickett !!!!



Hey Quack!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 17, 2013)

I'm postin NEKKIDDDDDDDDDDD !! hehe


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 17, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> I'm postin NEKKIDDDDDDDDDDD !! hehe


Groossssssss


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 17, 2013)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Groossssssss





Looks good to me . . . hehe


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Aug 17, 2013)

Glad your computer's camera is on the fritz


----------



## Hankus (Aug 17, 2013)

blood on the ground said:


> Ooopps I may have started too early.... I will do better next time.....maybe



you started right on time bro


----------



## Crickett (Aug 17, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> I'm postin NEKKIDDDDDDDDDDD !! hehe



Eeeeewwwww!!!!!


----------



## KyDawg (Aug 17, 2013)

Evening Crickett.


----------



## Sugar Plum (Aug 17, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> I'm postin NEKKIDDDDDDDDDDD !! hehe



Make sure you wipe that keyboard off when you're done with it!!


----------



## KyDawg (Aug 17, 2013)

Evening Plum, where you been?


----------



## Sugar Plum (Aug 17, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> Evening Plum, where you been?



Evenin'! I've been trying to make it through nursing school. It threatened to take me out of the game a couple of times, but I'm back!! 

http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=766678

How ya been??


----------



## Sugar Plum (Aug 17, 2013)

Hate to post and run. I'll be back tomorrow. Battery on the lappy top is about to cut out. G'night y'all!


----------



## Keebs (Aug 17, 2013)

ya'll, I honestly need ya'll's thoughts & prayers......... all I  will say is it involves my Mother and expenses...... let me put it this way......... it's true when they say it is tough to *switch rolls* with your parents.......ya'll just please pray for me and my sisters......


----------



## Keebs (Aug 17, 2013)

Sugar Plum said:


> Hate to post and run. I'll be back tomorrow. Battery on the lappy top is about to cut out. G'night y'all!



Cort, I am SOOO Proud of you!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I know *I* could never do what you just accomplished!!


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Aug 17, 2013)

Keebs said:


> ya'll, I honestly need ya'll's thoughts & prayers......... all I  will say is it involves my Mother and expenses...... let me put it this way......... it's true when they say it is tough to *switch rolls* with your parents.......ya'll just please pray for me and my sisters......


You have got them Darlin!!


----------



## Keebs (Aug 17, 2013)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> You have got them Darlin!!



 Thank You, Mitch!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Aug 18, 2013)

keebs if you need them we got them for you to have.

Well bread dough is in the warmer going through the first rising as I rose at my usual time this morning and decided to be productive since the white screen of death was here.   

Coffee is brewed and ready to be served as well. . .


----------



## blood on the ground (Aug 18, 2013)

Happy Sunday morning


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Aug 18, 2013)

blood on the ground said:


> Happy Sunday morning



Happy happy blood


----------



## blood on the ground (Aug 18, 2013)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Happy happy blood



Black coffee no sugar no cream.


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Aug 18, 2013)

Happy Sunday Morning (without the sun of course) to all of you drivelers this wet morning.  

A cup of Gobblin's coffee sounds like a good idea to me.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 18, 2013)

Keebs said:


> ya'll, I honestly need ya'll's thoughts & prayers......... all I  will say is it involves my Mother and expenses...... let me put it this way......... it's true when they say it is tough to *switch rolls* with your parents.......ya'll just please pray for me and my sisters......





Thoughts and prayers sent. 





Today's my Friday !!


----------



## blood on the ground (Aug 18, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Thoughts and prayers sent.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



tonight is my mundy


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 18, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Awwwwww hail.





Mornin youngins!!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 18, 2013)

Where'd erybody go ??




Just got thru washing the company truck.


Where's the rain ???


----------



## Keebs (Aug 18, 2013)

gobbleinwoods said:


> keebs if you need them we got them for you to have.
> 
> Well bread dough is in the warmer going through the first rising as I rose at my usual time this morning and decided to be productive since the white screen of death was here.
> 
> Coffee is brewed and ready to be served as well. . .


I need extra this morning, my head is killin me!


blood on the ground said:


> Happy Sunday morning


Mornin!


Hooked On Quack said:


> Thoughts and prayers sent.
> Today's my Friday !!



ok, I got *just a tiny thrill* blocking & hiding the shopping channels on Mama's t.v., does that make me a bad person?


----------



## Crickett (Aug 18, 2013)

Keebs said:


> ya'll, I honestly need ya'll's thoughts & prayers......... all I  will say is it involves my Mother and expenses...... let me put it this way......... it's true when they say it is tough to *switch rolls* with your parents.......ya'll just please pray for me and my sisters......


 



Keebs said:


> Cort, I am SOOO Proud of you!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I know *I* could never do what you just accomplished!!


I could never accomplish something like that either! 




Keebs said:


> I need extra this morning, my head is killin me!
> 
> Mornin!
> 
> ...


----------



## slip (Aug 18, 2013)

Ok so even with two people picking up and walking with a 400 pound pallet isn't a good idea. Picking it up is the easy part, sitting it down and then standing straight again isn't.

Me back me back!


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 18, 2013)

keebs said:


> ya'll, i honestly need ya'll's thoughts & prayers......... All i  will say is it involves my mother and expenses...... Let me put it this way......... It's true when they say it is tough to *switch rolls* with your parents.......ya'll just please pray for me and my sisters......



ooops!!!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 18, 2013)

slip said:


> Ok so even with two people picking up and walking with a 400 pound pallet isn't a good idea. Picking it up is the easy part, sitting it down and then standing straight again isn't.
> 
> Me back me back!




Quit that!!


----------



## Keebs (Aug 18, 2013)

slip said:


> Ok so even with two people picking up and walking with a 400 pound pallet isn't a good idea. Picking it up is the easy part, sitting it down and then standing straight again isn't.
> 
> Me back me back!


Slip, I'll tell ya, you mess your back up now, you will live with it the rest of your life, many of us can attest to that!


Jeff C. said:


> ooops!!!!



yep, I'm busted now, she figured out I had blocked her channels, just got a call from her & I am more or less, "disowned".................


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 18, 2013)

Keebs said:


> I need extra this morning, my head is killin me!
> 
> Mornin!
> 
> ...




hehe . . . 





slip said:


> Ok so even with two people picking up and walking with a 400 pound pallet isn't a good idea. Picking it up is the easy part, sitting it down and then standing straight again isn't.
> 
> Me back me back!





Slip take good care of your back lil bro,  mine's been messed up for over 20yrs, it's tough going thru life with constant pain, not to mention not being able to do alot  of things that you used to.


----------



## KyDawg (Aug 18, 2013)

Afternoon Youngins


----------



## slip (Aug 18, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> Quit that!!





Keebs said:


> Slip, I'll tell ya, you mess your back up now, you will live with it the rest of your life, many of us can attest to that!
> 
> 
> yep, I'm busted now, she figured out I had blocked her channels, just got a call from her & I am more or less, "disowned".................





Hooked On Quack said:


> hehe . . .
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yeah it werent smart ... but I figured its all relative, each dog food pallet weighs 1000/1500 pounds and I throw 3 to6 of them a night plus cat litter and stuff. For some reason that was just way worse. No No:


----------



## blood on the ground (Aug 18, 2013)

I got me a big'ol pot of pinto's goin right now.... After while I'm going to bake me a cheekun and steam me some spinach fer suppa


----------



## Sugar Plum (Aug 18, 2013)

Keebs said:


> ya'll, I honestly need ya'll's thoughts & prayers......... all I  will say is it involves my Mother and expenses...... let me put it this way......... it's true when they say it is tough to *switch rolls* with your parents.......ya'll just please pray for me and my sisters......



You got 'em!! 



Keebs said:


> Cort, I am SOOO Proud of you!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I know *I* could never do what you just accomplished!!



Thank you! I'm kinda proud of me too. I SOOOO wanted to just give up and quit at least a dozen times. 



Crickett said:


> I could never accomplish something like that either!



Eh, I think both you and Keebs could do it!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 18, 2013)

Sugar Plum said:


> Evenin'! I've been trying to make it through nursing school. It threatened to take me out of the game a couple of times, but I'm back!!
> 
> http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=766678
> 
> How ya been??



Good JOB Cort !!!! Now hurry up and ace the board so we can call you Nurse Cort. 



Keebs said:


> ya'll, I honestly need ya'll's thoughts & prayers......... all I  will say is it involves my Mother and expenses...... let me put it this way......... it's true when they say it is tough to *switch rolls* with your parents.......ya'll just please pray for me and my sisters......



You got it shuggums.


----------



## Sugar Plum (Aug 18, 2013)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Good JOB Cort !!!! Now hurry up and ace the board so we can call you Nurse Cort.



I'm workin' on it! Hoping I get the email with my authorization in it, tomorrow. I plan on going to the first open location, so I can take it either Wed or Thurs this week. Even if it means going all the way to Augusta or Albany!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 18, 2013)

Hiya Suga, pups still looking good !!


----------



## Nicodemus (Aug 18, 2013)

Sugar Plum said:


> Evenin'! I've been trying to make it through nursing school. It threatened to take me out of the game a couple of times, but I'm back!!
> 
> http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=766678
> 
> How ya been??





We are very proud of you, Nurse Cortney!


----------



## Sugar Plum (Aug 18, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Hiya Suga, pups still looking good !!



Hi Quack! They're hangin' in there 



Nicodemus said:


> We are very proud of you, Nurse Cortney!



Thank you Nick!! I can't wait for that to be my official title!!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 18, 2013)

Sugar Plum said:


> I'm workin' on it! Hoping I get the email with my authorization in it, tomorrow. I plan on going to the first open location, so I can take it either Wed or Thurs this week. Even if it means going all the way to Augusta or Albany!


You need someone to go with you for moral support?


----------



## Sugar Plum (Aug 18, 2013)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> You need someone to go with you for moral support?



That would be cool! But, with all the video cameras they claim to have watching you while you're in there, I don't think it'd be as fun


----------



## Nicodemus (Aug 18, 2013)

Wait a minute! That means you give shots now?


----------



## Crickett (Aug 18, 2013)

Sugar Plum said:


> Eh, I think both you and Keebs could do it!



I'd pass out at the sight of a needle being stuck into somebody or at the sight of a lot of blood!


----------



## rhbama3 (Aug 18, 2013)

I ask a simple question in the Outdoor Cafe about how to get tender fried chicken gizzards. 3/4 of the peeps say there is no such thing as a tender gizzard, and Nicodemus wants to video me trying to use a pressure cooker( should i attempt that route).


----------



## Sugar Plum (Aug 18, 2013)

Nicodemus said:


> Wait a minute! That means you give shots now?



It sure does!! 



Crickett said:


> I'd pass out at the sight of a needle being stuck into somebody or at the sight of a lot of blood!



I still get freaked out sticking someone, but it's not so bad!


----------



## Nicodemus (Aug 18, 2013)

Crickett said:


> I'd pass out at the sight of a needle being stuck into somebody or at the sight of a lot of blood!





I`d rather fall in a well. I`d rather have my arm gnawed off by a bucktoothed gator. I`d rather pull my own teeth (I have too). I`d rather get bit by a rattlesnake.  

Ol` rough tough Nick don`t like needles much.


----------



## Sugar Plum (Aug 18, 2013)

rhbama3 said:


> I ask a simple question in the Outdoor Cafe about how to get tender fried chicken gizzards. 3/4 of the peeps say there is no such thing as a tender gizzard, and Nicodemus wants to video me trying to use a pressure cooker( should i attempt that route).



the pressure cooker route is the only way I'd think you could do it. Other than that, they 3/4 of people are right. Ain't no such thing as a tender gizzard. Them thangs are CHEWY!


----------



## Nicodemus (Aug 18, 2013)

rhbama3 said:


> I ask a simple question in the Outdoor Cafe about how to get tender fried chicken gizzards. 3/4 of the peeps say there is no such thing as a tender gizzard, and Nicodemus wants to video me trying to use a pressure cooker( should i attempt that route).





Video you????      We only live about 10 miles apart. Ain`t sure that`s far enough away! I want at least one good size hill and 30 miles between us before you fire that thing up!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 18, 2013)

Sugar Plum said:


> That would be cool! But, with all the video cameras they claim to have watching you while you're in there, I don't think it'd be as fun


It would keep the NSA entertained.


----------



## rhbama3 (Aug 18, 2013)

Nicodemus said:


> Video you????      We only live about 10 miles apart. Ain`t sure that`s far enough away! I want at least one good size hill and 30 miles between us before you fire that thing up!



You'll just think you heard thunder in the distance.


----------



## Sugar Plum (Aug 18, 2013)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> It would keep the NSA entertained.



Yeah it would! I've been pickin' up the phone randomly during the day and whisperin' crazy things. Just in case some dude is listenin'. Rob thinks I'm nuts


----------



## Nicodemus (Aug 18, 2013)

rhbama3 said:


> You'll just think you heard thunder in the distance.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 18, 2013)

rhbama3 said:


> You'll just think you heard thunder in the distance.


Well, while you're cooking by that method might as well throw the word "backpack" into your posts so big brother can be on the ready for the large cloud that will most certainly be emanating from your house when you attempt this culinary feat of brilliance.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 18, 2013)

Sugar Plum said:


> Yeah it would! I've been pickin' up the phone randomly during the day and whisperin' crazy things. Just in case some dude is listenin'. Rob thinks I'm nuts


You still got my number, quit wasting those  phone pranks and call me to whisper crazy things to.


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 18, 2013)

Sugar Plum said:


> Evenin'! I've been trying to make it through nursing school. It threatened to take me out of the game a couple of times, but I'm back!!
> 
> http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=766678
> 
> How ya been??



WTG girl!!!  Shhhhhhh.....wouldn nuttin gonna take you outta da game 



rhbama3 said:


> I ask a simple question in the Outdoor Cafe about how to get tender fried chicken gizzards. 3/4 of the peeps say there is no such thing as a tender gizzard, and Nicodemus wants to video me trying to use a pressure cooker( should i attempt that route).


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 18, 2013)

Just had a nice visit from Mudro, MizVic, and Cory(sp), before they headed back home.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 18, 2013)




----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 18, 2013)

Here come da rain . . .


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Aug 18, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


>





Hooked On Quack said:


> Here come da rain . . .



keep your popcorn dry


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Aug 18, 2013)

Well, the thunder is rolling outside and the rain is starting to come down again.  It had been a quiet afternoon until now.  Which one of you drivelers sent this crazy thunderstorm my way?????  The grass cutting and the bush-hogging will never get done with all of this wet stuff.


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 18, 2013)




----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 18, 2013)

EAGLE EYE 444 said:


> Well, the thunder is rolling outside and the rain is starting to come down again.  It had been a quiet afternoon until now.  Which one of you drivelers sent this crazy thunderstorm my way?????  The grass cutting and the bush-hogging will never get done with all of this wet stuff.


Sorry, I had to send it somewhere besides my house. I haven't been able to mow my yard three weeks.


----------



## Hankus (Aug 18, 2013)

yep


----------



## blood on the ground (Aug 18, 2013)

Well it's Monday for me....stewpid night shift!


----------



## KyDawg (Aug 18, 2013)

A little Buddy Holley for Eagle to go with his coffee in the morning.


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Aug 18, 2013)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> I haven't been able to mow my yard three weeks.


And you think this makes you speshiul??

My backyard is now a swamp!!


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Aug 19, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> A little Buddy Holley for Eagle to go with his coffee in the morning.




Thanks KyDawg.  A good cup of coffee and Buddy goes well together this early morning.

Happy Monday morning to all of you fellow drivelers.  Sure hope that all of you will find a way to "dry out" a little today.  Now where is that Gobblin, I know that he must be hiding around here somewhere.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Aug 19, 2013)

Hiding behind the white screen of 'go do something else' for a while.  Making a fresh pot of coffee since I drak, druk, finished off the first waiting to post this morning.

Dang weather wizards on the local stations are calling for more rain and flooding today.   





Now back to the dreaded paperwork from work that I have to drag home to get completed.


----------



## blood on the ground (Aug 19, 2013)

EAGLE EYE 444 said:


> Thanks KyDawg.  A good cup of coffee and Buddy goes well together this early morning.
> 
> Happy Monday morning to all of you fellow drivelers.  Sure hope that all of you will find a way to "dry out" a little today.  Now where is that Gobblin, I know that he must be hiding around here somewhere.



Morning sir, how are you this fine day


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 19, 2013)

blood on the ground said:


> Morning sir, how are you this fine day


Did you sit on your roof last night and watch that cloud go over?


----------



## blood on the ground (Aug 19, 2013)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Did you sit on your roof last night and watch that cloud go over?



Not this time, I had to go to work! I am concerned about my camper in heard co...the hook on that storm looked like it passed right over our land.


----------



## Hankus (Aug 19, 2013)

the county schools were closed Friday due to dirt road conditions, it rained all weekend, yet they're open Monday


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Aug 19, 2013)

Well it was still sprinkling a little when I went out and got the newspaper.  

BUT the good news is that I didn't see my name on the obituary page this morning so I should be good to go and now I can continue with the rest of my day starting with a doctors appointment at 8 AM.  Got another appointment at 2:30 PM today.  If you hear of any robberies taking place in this area, well it might be me doing the robbing because I might need some cash to pay for 5 doctors appointments covering the past 4 work days.  

I tell you....this thing-a-majigga about something lasting longer than 4 hours and then needing to see a doctor is for the birds.     


Gotta get a shower and get moving.  Ya'll have a good day.


----------



## mudracing101 (Aug 19, 2013)

Mornin, after Friday night and Sat. at my bro's house its a hot 85 and muggy in the Warehouse this morning It was cold enuff for long sleeves and a light jacket upthere. Had a nice but short visit with Jeffro, his wife and "The Jag".  Weekends just aint long enough.


----------



## Crickett (Aug 19, 2013)

Hankus said:


> the county schools were closed Friday due to dirt road conditions, it rained all weekend, yet they're open Monday


----------



## blood on the ground (Aug 19, 2013)

NICE! Worked all night came home and just had the mawnlaws dog spew all over me


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 19, 2013)

mudracing101 said:


> Mornin, after Friday night and Sat. at my bro's house its a hot 85 and muggy in the Warehouse this morning It was cold enuff for long sleeves and a light jacket upthere. Had a nice but short visit with Jeffro, his wife and "The Jag".  Weekends just aint long enough.



10-4, wish y'all could've hung out longer.....we sure enjoyed your company though. 

Tryin to imagine what it's going to be like when the sun comes back out and it heats back up to normal around here.

Mornin folks!!!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Aug 19, 2013)

Mornin

I am SO ready to see the sun. This is plum depressin


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 19, 2013)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Mornin
> 
> I am SO ready to see the sun. This is plum depressin



Wouldn't be so bad if it weren't for the sound of grass growin.


----------



## Sugar Plum (Aug 19, 2013)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Mornin
> 
> I am SO ready to see the sun. This is *plum* depressin



You called? 

Mornin' y'all!! Woke up before dawn to get my two mile walk in. Wish my legs agreed with me. Dang shin splints hurt like holy you know what!!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Aug 19, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> Wouldn't be so bad if it weren't for the sound of grass growin.


Poor horse. He didn't do nopin.


Sugar Plum said:


> You called?
> 
> Mornin' y'all!! Woke up before dawn to get my two mile walk in. Wish my legs agreed with me. Dang shin splints hurt like holy you know what!!





Slow that walkin down a bit and it won't hurt so bad.


----------



## Sugar Plum (Aug 19, 2013)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Slow that walkin down a bit and it won't hurt so bad.



Yeah, but I don't feel like I'm accomplishing anything if I was leisurely down the road...

I've dropped 20 lbs in the last 2-3 months! I'm gettin' all the nursing school weight off as quick as I can!!


----------



## slip (Aug 19, 2013)

Mornin yall ... Im tired of living in wanna be Seattle, I'd like Georgia back please.


----------



## Keebs (Aug 19, 2013)

just now draggin in, power went out, stayed out for over 3 hours, 'bout got the house comfortable enough to sleep, it "flickers" my so called "soo-fis-ti-cated" alarm clock doesn't reset, so here I is, late for work & totally not up to par, that's for sure!


----------



## blood on the ground (Aug 19, 2013)

Good night folks


----------



## Sugar Plum (Aug 19, 2013)

Keebs said:


> just now draggin in, power went out, stayed out for over 3 hours, 'bout got the house comfortable enough to sleep, it "flickers" my so called "soo-fis-ti-cated" alarm clock doesn't reset, so here I is, late for work & totally not up to par, that's for sure!



Ugh! runnin' late stinks!! I had the same thing happen to me one day in clinical. I managed to arrived on time, still, but I was ALL OUT OF SORTS. It's a horrible thing to have happen when you have OCD. My classmates just couldn't understand why I was so danged frustrated...


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 19, 2013)

Sugar Plum said:


> You called?
> 
> Mornin' y'all!! Woke up before dawn to get my two mile walk in. Wish my legs agreed with me. Dang shin splints hurt like holy you know what!!



I heard that, got issues with both my knees, can't really get out and walk like I should 



mrs. hornet22 said:


> Poor horse. He didn't do nopin.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



He's used to it. 



slip said:


> Mornin yall ... Im tired of living in wanna be Seattle, I'd like Georgia back please.



Was thinkin the same thing......might as well be in Seattle with the lack of sunshine.



Keebs said:


> just now draggin in, power went out, stayed out for over 3 hours, 'bout got the house comfortable enough to sleep, it "flickers" my so called "soo-fis-ti-cated" alarm clock doesn't reset, so here I is, late for work & totally not up to par, that's for sure!



Hate it when that happens!


----------



## Keebs (Aug 19, 2013)

blood on the ground said:


> Good night folks


sweet dreams!!!!!


Sugar Plum said:


> Ugh! runnin' late stinks!! I had the same thing happen to me one day in clinical. I managed to arrived on time, still, but I was ALL OUT OF SORTS. It's a horrible thing to have happen when you have OCD. My classmates just couldn't understand why I was so danged frustrated...


Yep, and idjit me left some stuff from Friday to get done!


Jeff C. said:


> Hate it when that happens!


not a great way to start a Monday ......... of all days!


----------



## Sugar Plum (Aug 19, 2013)

Keebs said:


> Yep, and idjit me left some stuff from Friday to get done!



Ouch!


----------



## Sugar Plum (Aug 19, 2013)

Gotta try and get some cleanin' in today. I'll see y'all later!


----------



## mudracing101 (Aug 19, 2013)

Hey


----------



## mudracing101 (Aug 19, 2013)

Mrs. Hawtnet, your cup has been spotted on a road trip.


----------



## mudracing101 (Aug 19, 2013)

Stupid sideways pics


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 19, 2013)

Sugar Plum said:


> Gotta try and get some cleanin' in today. I'll see y'all later!



Stop in more often, now that you are finished with classes 



mudracing101 said:


> Hey


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 19, 2013)

Thangs to do today :  Pedicure 
                                   Hunting license
                                   Check shotgun shell inventory
                                   Take trash to da dumpsta
                                   Have a drank


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Aug 19, 2013)

mudracing101 said:


> View attachment 746512Mrs. Hawtnet, your cup has been spotted on a road trip.




I miss that cup.


----------



## slip (Aug 19, 2013)

mudracing101 said:


> View attachment 746512Mrs. Hawtnet, your cup has been spotted on a road trip.



were spider man driving?


----------



## mudracing101 (Aug 19, 2013)

Hmmmm, wonder who's seen it last??


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 19, 2013)

mudracing101 said:


> View attachment 746514
> Hmmmm, wonder who's seen it last??



That thing is elusive, don't know where it went. Guess we could replace it with a Tech coozie


----------



## Keebs (Aug 19, 2013)

mudracing101 said:


> View attachment 746512Mrs. Hawtnet, your cup has been spotted on a road trip.





Hooked On Quack said:


> Thangs to do today :  Pedicure
> Hunting license
> Check shotgun shell inventory
> Take trash to da dumpsta
> Have a drank





mrs. hornet22 said:


> I miss that cup.





mudracing101 said:


> View attachment 746514
> Hmmmm, wonder who's seen it last??





Jeff C. said:


> That thing is elusive, don't know where it went. Guess we could replace it with a Tech coozie


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 19, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> That thing is elusive, don't know where it went. Guess we could replace it with a Tech coozie





NOOOOOOOOOO !!!


----------



## KyDawg (Aug 19, 2013)

Good Morning Youngins from Logan County Ky.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Aug 19, 2013)

mudracing101 said:


> View attachment 746514
> Hmmmm, wonder who's seen it last??



Well........ Would you look at that HANDSOME pair.

Ya'll comin to FPG
BRING MY CUP WIFF YA.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Aug 19, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> NOOOOOOOOOO !!!



You got that right.
NOOOOOOOOOOOO!!No No:No No:No No:


----------



## David Parker (Aug 19, 2013)

Still tryinz to get wet this grey morning.  herez to a quick m-f


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 19, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> NOOOOOOOOOO !!!



 



KyDawg said:


> Good Morning Youngins from Logan County Ky.



Mornin, Pops!!



mrs. hornet22 said:


> Well........ Would you look at that HANDSOME pair.
> 
> Ya'll comin to FPG
> BRING MY CUP WIFF YA.





Depends on whether the dates change again or not.....and my schedule.

Hey, is that sunshine I see!


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 19, 2013)

David Parker said:


> Still tryinz to get wet this grey morning.  herez to a quick m-f



Sun peeked thru briefly for about 5 secs.


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Aug 19, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Thangs to do today :  Pedicure
> Hunting license
> Check shotgun shell inventory
> Take trash to da dumpsta
> Have a drank




Yep, this will teach it to rain on Monday again !!!!!!!!


First, I have got you covered on the pedicure thingy.  I was at the Podiatrist doctor at 8 AM this morning.

Next, my hunting license is still good for quite a while yet, so no problem there.

I have a few cases of shotgun shells that need to blasted so that part is covered......if only I had a place to shoot some doves!!!

I took out the trash early this morning before going to the doctor so I have been waiting for the trash man to come pick it up now.

And lastly, just look down below and I have you covered on a drank as well.  Yep, just add a little Sprite and then enjoy a refreshing wine spritzer or three, four, five etc and then I gotta show up at the Chiropractor at 2:30 PM this afternoon.  I am thinking that my back probably won't be hurting too much for that appointment!!!!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 19, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> Sun peeked thru briefly for about 5 secs.


It was pokin fun at you.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 19, 2013)

Mmmmmm, turkey and dressin', field peas, green beans and lace kone bread !!


----------



## KyDawg (Aug 19, 2013)

Potted meat sammich.


----------



## mudracing101 (Aug 19, 2013)

Subway sammich


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Aug 19, 2013)

Pasta Salik


----------



## David Parker (Aug 19, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> Potted meat sammich.



I reckon I like the taste some potted meat and sodee crackas. hmmhhh


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 19, 2013)

David Parker said:


> I reckon I like the taste some potted meat and sodee crackas. hmmhhh


With mustard on em.


----------



## Keebs (Aug 19, 2013)

micro-meal


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 19, 2013)

Dang, ya'lls dinner sucked . . .


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Aug 19, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Dang, ya'lls dinner sucked . . .



Ya don't have to rub it in.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 19, 2013)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Ya don't have to rub it in.





Betcha Chris is gonna cook up sumpin good tonight !!!



Don't know what we're having ???




Spending today and tomorrow with the wife, she's kinda frisky . . .


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 19, 2013)

Sun is shinin, but ground is soggyyyyy!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Aug 19, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Betcha Chris is gonna cook up sumpin good tonight !!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Why the I would think you would like that.


Jeff C. said:


> Sun is shinin, but ground is soggyyyyy!


Still dark here.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 19, 2013)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Why the I would think you would like that.
> 
> Still dark here.





She be a FREAK in da sheets !!! 





Flooding here in da MON !!!


----------



## T.P. (Aug 19, 2013)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> With mustard on em.



Dang.... just got finished watching' ol' Carl on the pitcher tube. Carl sure likes them mustard biskits.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 19, 2013)

Crickettttttttttttttttttt !!! 




hi.


----------



## KyDawg (Aug 19, 2013)

Clear and dry in Ky.


----------



## slip (Aug 19, 2013)

My gawd its hot and humid out there. I got weak to the heat I guess since I sleep through it all now.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 19, 2013)

slip said:


> My gawd its hot and humid out there. I got weak to the heat I guess since I sleep through it all now.





Much rather work the backside than the front, especially this time of year.



Still flooding in the MON. Just had a pair of wood ducks do the back stroke in the yard.


----------



## Sugar Plum (Aug 19, 2013)

I got a test date!!!! HOLY CRAP!!!!!!!


----------



## KyDawg (Aug 19, 2013)

Sugar Plum said:


> I got a test date!!!! HOLY CRAP!!!!!!!



Where yall going?


----------



## slip (Aug 19, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Much rather work the backside than the front, especially this time of year.
> 
> 
> 
> Still flooding in the MON. Just had a pair of wood ducks do the back stroke in the yard.



Yesir .. im liking this shift pretty well. The sleep schedule is still a little screwy on my off days but still, its better.

Plus, the people I end up around all night are wayyy more entertaining. Day shifters don't get to see what we see.


----------



## Sugar Plum (Aug 19, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> Where yall going?



I'll be taking the NCLEX down here in Macon. Roughly two weeks from now.


----------



## Nicodemus (Aug 19, 2013)

Sugar Plum said:


> I'll be taking the NCLEX down here in Macon. Roughly two weeks from now.





Again, good luck to you, Nurse!


----------



## Keebs (Aug 19, 2013)

Sugar Plum said:


> I'll be taking the NCLEX down here in Macon. Roughly two weeks from now.


You Got This!!!


----------



## slip (Aug 19, 2013)

Best of luck to ya Sugar Plum.

I've got a buddy that's like 75% of the way through his EMT classes that's been trying to talk me into doing the same. Really thought about it, just not sure I could commit to all of that studying. If I wore hats, one would definitely be off to ya for sticking it out.


----------



## blood on the ground (Aug 19, 2013)

Evening kids! Today is my Tuesday!


----------



## mudracing101 (Aug 19, 2013)

Its Five o'clock here!!!! Later , Keebs you want to ride wif me??


----------



## Keebs (Aug 19, 2013)

mudracing101 said:


> Its Five o'clock here!!!! Later , Keebs you want to ride wif me??


_*YES!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*_!


----------



## blood on the ground (Aug 19, 2013)

Strange, I have a delay in sound on my tv....kinda like watching an old karate movie..
Sad thing is ... We pay for this!?!?


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 19, 2013)

Ribbitttttttttttt . . .


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Aug 19, 2013)

I see sunshine.  First time in a while.


----------



## blood on the ground (Aug 19, 2013)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> I see sunshine.  First time in a while.



Is that what you call me now?


----------



## blood on the ground (Aug 19, 2013)

How about that


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Aug 19, 2013)

blood on the ground said:


> Is that what you call me now?


Sorry, that's only for hubby and the boy.


blood on the ground said:


> How about that


Congrats.
It's gettin dark again.


----------



## Hankus (Aug 19, 2013)

I'm gonna need a drank


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Aug 19, 2013)

Quack's got frogs matin, you ought to here the hoot owls out here callin for one another. It's a sound to behold.


----------



## Hankus (Aug 19, 2013)

yep  Caint find my old a&p notes


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Aug 19, 2013)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Quack's got frogs matin, you ought to here the hoot owls out here callin for one another. It's a sound to behold.



OK perv's. Don't take off on this. I'm serious. These owls are crazy loud.


----------



## Hankus (Aug 19, 2013)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> OK perv's. Don't take off on this. I'm serious. These owls are crazy loud.



jus shoot up amongst em some body gotta have some relief


----------



## blood on the ground (Aug 20, 2013)

Happy Tuesday kids....


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 20, 2013)

blood on the ground said:


> Happy Tuesday kids....


Cheater...


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Aug 20, 2013)

Hankus said:


> jus shoot up amongst em some body gotta have some relief



Hankus, I like your comment here.  I am kinda partial to that Jerry Clower fellow and his buddies as I enjoy  listening to all of their tall tales.  There is nothing like a suped-up Mississippi Wildcat!!!  






Happy Tuesday to all of you drivelers. It is time to wake up and get your mind functioning at this early hour. Drink some coffee, eat some breakfast, catch up on the latest news, wash some clothes..........................OK, now it is time to go back to bed for another hour or so!!!  




ps: Somebody please cut this water faucet off before we all drown.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Aug 20, 2013)

Noah calling Noah!

Well I used some of the excess water to make some coffee


----------



## blood on the ground (Aug 20, 2013)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Cheater...



Does this make me the early bird or the night owl?


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 20, 2013)

blood on the ground said:


> Does this make me the early bird or the night owl?



The night bird.


----------



## blood on the ground (Aug 20, 2013)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> The night bird.



That will work


----------



## mudracing101 (Aug 20, 2013)

Morning, Heard that cross the hill got 5 inches of rain last night, dodged that bullet


----------



## Keebs (Aug 20, 2013)

mudracing101 said:


> Morning, Heard that cross the hill got 5 inches of rain last night, dodged that bullet


I emptied 1.5 last night 'for it got to the house, looked at it this a.m. on the way out, up to 3/4 already.............


Mornin Folks!


----------



## Da Possum (Aug 20, 2013)

merning folks.....it is cloudy here


----------



## mudracing101 (Aug 20, 2013)

Keebs said:


> I emptied 1.5 last night 'for it got to the house, looked at it this a.m. on the way out, up to 3/4 already.............
> 
> 
> Mornin Folks!



I put up a brand new rain gauge last night Prob. never rain again at the house


----------



## blood on the ground (Aug 20, 2013)

Morning Mud...and you to Miss Keebs!


----------



## mudracing101 (Aug 20, 2013)

blood on the ground said:


> Morning Mud...and you to Miss Keebs!



Mornin, just a lil Fyi for ya'll, do not buy or eat the Larry the cable guy cheeseburger tater chips. Save yo money. Yuck


----------



## Keebs (Aug 20, 2013)

mudracing101 said:


> I put up a brand new rain gauge last night Prob. never rain again at the house


you done gone & jinxed yoself, boy!


blood on the ground said:


> Morning Mud...and you to Miss Keebs!


Hi there, blood!


mudracing101 said:


> Mornin, just a lil Fyi for ya'll, do not buy or eat the Larry the cable guy cheeseburger tater chips. Save yo money. Yuck


a food product you DON'T like?!?!? A.M.A.Z.I.N.G.!!!!!


----------



## blood on the ground (Aug 20, 2013)

mudracing101 said:


> Mornin, just a lil Fyi for ya'll, do not buy or eat the Larry the cable guy cheeseburger tater chips. Save yo money. Yuck


They just a joke?


Keebs said:


> you done gone & jinxed yoself, boy!
> 
> Hi there, blood!
> 
> a food product you DON'T like?!?!? A.M.A.Z.I.N.G.!!!!!



So, Howyoudoin?


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Aug 20, 2013)

Mornin

I think I have sneezed a total of 50 times this mornin.


----------



## T.P. (Aug 20, 2013)

Raining in Franklin Co, USA. Again.


----------



## Hornet22 (Aug 20, 2013)

Sausage biskit from The Red Door Cafe'..........yum

Mernin chikins


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 20, 2013)

Mornin......just overcast so far.


----------



## Keebs (Aug 20, 2013)

blood on the ground said:


> They just a joke?
> 
> 
> So, Howyoudoin?


I'm guuud, you?


mrs. hornet22 said:


> Mornin
> 
> I think I have sneezed a total of 50 times this mornin.


 it's mold, mold I tell ya, it's ruinin us!!!!


T.P. said:


> Raining in Franklin Co, USA. Again.


thank you


Hornet22 said:


> Sausage biskit from The Red Door Cafe'..........yum
> 
> Mernin chikins


you musta misplaced mine, huh?


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 20, 2013)

Mornin !!!  Today's my Sunday.


----------



## blood on the ground (Aug 20, 2013)

Keebs said:


> I'm guuud, you?
> 
> it's mold, mold I tell ya, it's ruinin us!!!!
> 
> ...



Need some sleep uthernat I'm goodtadef


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 20, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Mornin !!!  Today's my Sunday.



Think it is my Tuesday!


----------



## T.P. (Aug 20, 2013)

OUCH!!!! Bacon grease got me right in the belly button. What's the odds of a perfect shot like that?


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 20, 2013)

T.P. said:


> OUCH!!!! Bacon grease got me right in the belly button. What's the odds of a perfect shot like that?





Probably caught the BB lint on fire.


----------



## T.P. (Aug 20, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Probably caught the BB lint on fire.



Something was smoking for a second. Only time I ever wished I had an outie.


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 20, 2013)

T.P. said:


> Something was smoking for a second. Only time I ever wished I had an outie.



Never fry bacon nekkid, or without a shirt.


----------



## Keebs (Aug 20, 2013)

blood on the ground said:


> Need some sleep uthernat I'm goodtadef


 I could use about a weeks worth of sleep myself!........... yeah, I'm a sleepaholic.......


Jeff C. said:


> Think it is my Tuesday!


I'm so cornfused, I don't know what my day is any more!


Jeff C. said:


> Never fry bacon nekkid, or without a shirt.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 20, 2013)

I see Snowieeeeeeeeee !!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 20, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> I see Snowieeeeeeeeee !!!



She run oft!


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 20, 2013)

Go ahead, tell us about it, slip! We know you got sumpin.....


----------



## slip (Aug 20, 2013)

Dern work was ... work. 

Me and a bunch of others got a "talking too" for going WITH company policy and WITH what the online stuff teaches us because it means we wont get non-paid over time. Gunna have to wait until the store management gets back to figure this out.


On a side note, going night fishing with some buddies some time after ten...Hoping for a fish fry in the morning.


----------



## slip (Aug 20, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> Go ahead, tell us about it, slip! We know you got sumpin.....



How'd you know?


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 20, 2013)

slip said:


> How'd you know?



I could sense that  coming.


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 20, 2013)

Quack is fixin to spring a  on us!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 20, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> Quack is fixin to spring a  on us!






Well now that you mention it, Dawn was pulling my truck back under the shed and I just happened to be on the back porch.  She was about an inch from hitting my 4wheeler when I hollered at her.


----------



## KyDawg (Aug 20, 2013)

Mornin youngins


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 20, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Well now that you mention it, Dawn was pulling my truck back under the shed and I just happened to be on the back porch.  She was about an inch from hitting my 4wheeler when I hollered at her.



 I knew it, my espn is actin up today!


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 20, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> Mornin youngins



Mornin, Pops.


----------



## mudracing101 (Aug 20, 2013)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Mornin
> 
> I think I have sneezed a total of 50 times this mornin.


Bless you.


Hornet22 said:


> Sausage biskit from The Red Door Cafe'..........yum
> 
> Mernin chikins






Hooked On Quack said:


> Mornin !!!  Today's my Sunday.


Happy Sunday Quack.



T.P. said:


> OUCH!!!! Bacon grease got me right in the belly button. What's the odds of a perfect shot like that?


Hmmm. Odds? How big yo belly button??



Hooked On Quack said:


> Well now that you mention it, Dawn was pulling my truck back under the shed and I just happened to be on the back porch.  She was about an inch from hitting my 4wheeler when I hollered at her.


Time to take her Keys


KyDawg said:


> Mornin youngins



Mornin Ky Dawg


----------



## mudracing101 (Aug 20, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> I knew it, my espn is actin up today!



Some times i have STP too.


----------



## mudracing101 (Aug 20, 2013)

Post 300


----------



## mudracing101 (Aug 20, 2013)




----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 20, 2013)

mudracing101 said:


> Some times i have STP too.


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 20, 2013)

mudracing101 said:


>



My page would not refresh


----------



## T.P. (Aug 20, 2013)

mudracing101 said:


> Hmmm. Odds? How big yo belly button??



Approximately .411


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 20, 2013)

T.P. said:


> Approximately .411


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Aug 20, 2013)

mudracing101 said:


>



I am NOT cleaning up today.No No:

My nose JUST stopped runnin, I quit sneezin and now my head is throbbin and my nose is raw on one side. This aint normal for me.

Oh, and thanks for the Blessings.


----------



## mudracing101 (Aug 20, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> My page would not refresh


I was wandering, i left it wide open for eva.



T.P. said:


> Approximately .411





mrs. hornet22 said:


> I am NOT cleaning up today.No No:
> 
> My nose JUST stopped runnin, I quit sneezin and now my head is throbbin and my nose is raw on one side. This aint normal for me.
> 
> Oh, and thanks for the Blessings.



Sorry you feel bad, i'll get the witch and her broom to clean up today


----------



## Keebs (Aug 20, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> Mornin youngins


mORNIN PoPs!


Jeff C. said:


> I knew it, my espn is actin up today!


Yus on a roll, Chief!


mudracing101 said:


> Bless you.
> Mornin


 I just saw your text from last night......... it got me too!



mrs. hornet22 said:


> I am NOT cleaning up today.No No:
> 
> My nose JUST stopped runnin, I quit sneezin and now my head is throbbin and my nose is raw on one side. This aint normal for me.
> 
> Oh, and thanks for the Blessings.


Lawd, I hope & pray it ain't the mess that got me!!!!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 20, 2013)

4 1/2 inches of rain yesterday.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Aug 20, 2013)

Keebs said:


> mORNIN PoPs!
> 
> Yus on a roll, Chief!
> I just saw your text from last night......... it got me too!
> ...



Feels more like allergies. I had hayfever real bad when I was young, but thankfully out grew it. I think it's all this wet weather. I miss the sunshine.


----------



## Hankus (Aug 20, 2013)

lunch, shower, class lawd I ain lookin foward to class


----------



## Keebs (Aug 20, 2013)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Feels more like allergies. I had hayfever real bad when I was young, but thankfully out grew it. I think it's all this wet weather. I miss the sunshine.


 that's all it is!


----------



## mudracing101 (Aug 20, 2013)

Keebs said:


> mORNIN PoPs!
> 
> Yus on a roll, Chief!
> I just saw your text from last night......... it got me too!
> ...





Hooked On Quack said:


> 4 1/2 inches of rain yesterday.



They kept warning us but it went North , Just missed us. No rain, well inches of rain anyway.


----------



## Keebs (Aug 20, 2013)

Hankus said:


> lunch, shower, class lawd I ain lookin foward to class


git'r'done!  We got Sugar thru it, now we're pullin for you!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 20, 2013)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Feels more like allergies. I had hayfever real bad when I was young, but thankfully out grew it. I think it's all this wet weather. I miss the sunshine.



Hayyyyyyyy.


----------



## Keebs (Aug 20, 2013)

mudracing101 said:


> They kept warning us but it went North , Just missed us. No rain, well inches of rain anyway.


more lightening was flashing last night but we didn't lose power (thank God!) but weren't but either 3 or 4 10th's in the gauge.....


----------



## Keebs (Aug 20, 2013)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Hayyyyyyyy.


Hey yourself!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 20, 2013)

Hankus said:


> lunch, shower, class lawd I ain lookin foward to class





Hang in there neph !!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 20, 2013)

Grrrrrrrrr, rain.


----------



## Hankus (Aug 20, 2013)

Keebs said:


> git'r'done!  We got Sugar thru it, now we're pullin for you!



I done done thus un before 


Hooked On Quack said:


> Hang in there neph !!



hangin Unk, but I'm tired of it ain it ain started yet


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 20, 2013)

Keebs said:


> more lightening was flashing last night but we didn't lose power (thank God!) but weren't but either 3 or 4 10th's in the gauge.....



Lightning doesn't cause rain.......



Keebs said:


> Hey yourself!


----------



## Hornet22 (Aug 20, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Grrrrrrrrr, rain.



We've had so much, Imma gonna throw a bunch of molasses and rice and corn the the front yard. Won't haveta get up so early and drive so far when the season comes in


----------



## Keebs (Aug 20, 2013)

Hankus said:


> I done done thus un before
> 
> 
> hangin Unk, but I'm tired of it ain it ain started yet


 I know, but this time we want ya to FINISH, as in GRADUATE, as in GET YOUR DEGREE........... got it?


Miguel Cervantes said:


> Lightning doesn't cause rain.......


 well DUH........ it was raining and it was oooohhforgetaboutit!

fried wangs, french fries and a couple mozzarella sticks!


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 20, 2013)

<----------Blueberry pancakes, fried eggs, and sausage links.


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 20, 2013)

Jag has been neakin my beer, purty much on a daily basis.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Aug 20, 2013)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Hayyyyyyyy.


Hayyyyyyy Back


Jeff C. said:


> <----------Blueberry pancakes, fried eggs, and sausage links.


DADGUM that sounds goodtadeff.


Jeff C. said:


> Jag has been neakin my beer, purty much on a daily basis.


And he aint even been cuttin grass.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 20, 2013)

Keebs said:


> fried wangs, french fries and a couple mozzarella sticks!


Way to balance those food groups.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 20, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> Jag has been neakin my beer, purty much on a daily basis.


Better watch dat boy.


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 20, 2013)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Hayyyyyyy Back
> 
> DADGUM that sounds goodtadeff.
> 
> And he aint even been cuttin grass.



I just confronted him when I saw him on the back deck with one that he just finished. He said, "I will get my sister to buy me a 6 pak."

Then he said, "I will just put me a cooler outside the back door on the deck."

Hankus is a bad influence!


----------



## mudracing101 (Aug 20, 2013)

Keebs said:


> I know, but this time we want ya to FINISH, as in GRADUATE, as in GET YOUR DEGREE........... got it?
> 
> well DUH........ it was raining and it was oooohhforgetaboutit!
> 
> fried wangs, french fries and a couple mozzarella sticks!


Sounds good



Jeff C. said:


> Jag has been neakin my beer, purty much on a daily basis.



Prob. just so he can have the can.


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 20, 2013)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Better watch dat boy.



I heard that! Guess I need to quit buyin cans.


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 20, 2013)

mudracing101 said:


> Sounds good
> 
> 
> 
> Prob. just so he can have the can.



Yep, that's what he is targeting. Got some bottled out in the garage fridge and he ain't touchin them, only the cans. Although, I think he has experienced a buzz already, and kind of likin it. 

He's talkin poop now!! Speakin in foreign languages to me


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 20, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> I heard that! Guess I need to quit buyin cans.


I started to go down that road but figured I better leave mudro some material to work with.


----------



## Keebs (Aug 20, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> Jag has been neakin my beer, purty much on a daily basis.





Miguel Cervantes said:


> Way to balance those food groups.


 it was "fried night" last night, so that's all I had..........  OH wait, I DID have my yogurt this morning, does that count?


Miguel Cervantes said:


> Better watch dat boy.


Ain't that the truff??


Jeff C. said:


> I just confronted him when I saw him on the back deck with one that he just finished. He said, "I will get my sister to buy me a 6 pak."
> 
> Then he said, "I will just put me a cooler outside the back door on the deck."
> 
> Hankus is a bad influence!





mudracing101 said:


> Sounds good
> 
> 
> 
> Prob. just so he can have the can.





Jeff C. said:


> Yep, that's what he is targeting. Got some bottled out in the garage fridge and he ain't touchin them, only the cans. Although, I think he has experienced a buzz already, and kind of likin it.
> 
> He's talkin poop now!! Speakin in foreign languages to me


ohmy!!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Aug 20, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> Yep, that's what he is targeting. Got some bottled out in the garage fridge and he ain't touchin them, only the cans. Although, I think he has experienced a buzz already, and kind of likin it.
> 
> He's talkin poop now!! Speakin in foreign languages to me


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 20, 2013)

Bout got him talked into root beer


----------



## Hankus (Aug 20, 2013)

ol jag is gonna be in trouble next time I see him  



a ton of fun x2 seated 2 rows over......I ain sayin these gals is big, but I think they're pullin the skinny girls in their orbit


----------



## Hankus (Aug 20, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> Bout got him talked into root beer



don't give me the buzz I like


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 20, 2013)

Hankus said:


> ..I ain sayin these gals is big, but I think they're pullin the skinny girls in their orbit


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 20, 2013)

Hankus said:


> ol jag is gonna be in trouble next time I see him
> 
> 
> 
> :a ton of fun x2 seated 2 rows over......I ain sayin these gals is big, but I think they're pullin the skinny girls in their orbit  rofl:


----------



## mudracing101 (Aug 20, 2013)

Hankus said:


> ol jag is gonna be in trouble next time I see him
> 
> 
> 
> a ton of fun x2 seated 2 rows over......I ain sayin these gals is big, but I think they're pullin the skinny girls in their orbit



big girls need love too


----------



## Keebs (Aug 20, 2013)

Hankus said:


> ol jag is gonna be in trouble next time I see him
> 
> 
> 
> a ton of fun x2 seated 2 rows over......I ain sayin these gals is big, but I think they're pullin the skinny girls in their orbit


 _Really?_


----------



## Keebs (Aug 20, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


>


Don't encourage da boy!


----------



## Keebs (Aug 20, 2013)

mudracing101 said:


> big girls need love too


 and don't need to be talked 'bout neither!


----------



## Hankus (Aug 20, 2013)

mudracing101 said:


> big girls need love too



they gonna need a WHOLE lotta love


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 20, 2013)

Keebs said:


> Don't encourage da boy!


----------



## Hankus (Aug 20, 2013)

Keebs said:


> _Really?_



yep ol jag has a contest coming, he better get his coach to prep him up good


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 20, 2013)

Started raining, lightly


----------



## mudracing101 (Aug 20, 2013)

Suns out for now.


----------



## mudracing101 (Aug 20, 2013)

Yo Jeffro , post up


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 20, 2013)

Hankus said:


> yep ol jag has a contest coming, he better get his coach to prep him up good



I bet if he ever drank enough to have a hangover, he'd never do it again.


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 20, 2013)

Mudro!!!


----------



## Hankus (Aug 20, 2013)

what sun


----------



## Hankus (Aug 20, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> I bet if he ever drank enough to have a hangover, he'd never do it again.



that's the idea


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 20, 2013)

mudracing101 said:


> Yo Jeffro , post up


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 20, 2013)

Hankus said:


> that's the idea



Yessir, thought about knockin it out today, but, not yet!


----------



## Hankus (Aug 20, 2013)

note takn will be the death of me


----------



## mudracing101 (Aug 20, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> I bet if he ever drank enough to have a hangover, he'd never do it again.


Yeah, thats what everybody says and then look


Jeff C. said:


> Mudro!!!





Jeff C. said:


>


----------



## Hankus (Aug 20, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> Yessir, thought about knockin it out today, but, not yet!



jus lemme know, I'll sacrifice a case fer the cause


----------



## Keebs (Aug 20, 2013)

Hankus said:


> they gonna need a WHOLE lotta love









Hankus said:


> yep ol jag has a contest coming, he better get his coach to prep him up good








 that ain't what I wuz talkin 'bout & you good & well know it!


Hankus said:


> note takn will be the death of me








 no it won't, not if'n I get near you first!


----------



## Da Possum (Aug 20, 2013)

Fried green tomato BTL.......good stuff


----------



## Hankus (Aug 20, 2013)

hangover immunity level=Hankus


----------



## Hankus (Aug 20, 2013)

I think I gotta go fore keebsie kilts me


----------



## Keebs (Aug 20, 2013)

Hankus said:


> I think I gotta go fore keebsie kilts me


go take notes!


----------



## Da Possum (Aug 20, 2013)

Hankus said:


> I think I gotta go fore keebsie kilts me



Where ya going?  Hog huntin'?


----------



## Keebs (Aug 20, 2013)

hdm03 said:


> Fried green tomato BTL.......good stuff


I ain't NEVA thought about a fried green tomato BLT!!  Wow!!, I know it'd be gooooood!


----------



## Keebs (Aug 20, 2013)

hdm03 said:


> Where ya going?  Hog huntin'?


nuttin to see here, move along, the boy is in class, leave him be!


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 20, 2013)

mudracing101 said:


> Yeah, thats what everybody says and then look



True dat!


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 20, 2013)

MizT made some _good_ crockpot boiled pnuts last night. One so called spicy, and the other just salty.


----------



## mudracing101 (Aug 20, 2013)

Love me some boiled pnuts


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 20, 2013)

mudracing101 said:


> Love me some boiled pnuts



You ever cooked them in a crockpot? Just wondering.....


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Aug 20, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> MizT made some _good_ crockpot boiled pnuts last night. One so called spicy, and the other just salty.



Love me some boiled peanuts.

My Bro has a thread down in the cookin forum and he made some yesterday too. He is at the coast. I woulda used ocean water. Makes em taste real good. He didn't.


----------



## mudracing101 (Aug 20, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> You ever cooked them in a crockpot? Just wondering.....


No, but we put up a lot at the canning plant and they on time



mrs. hornet22 said:


> Love me some boiled peanuts.
> 
> My Bro has a thread down in the cookin forum and he made some yesterday too. He is at the coast. I woulda used ocean water. Makes em taste real good. He didn't.



What do you do bout the fish p p??


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 20, 2013)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Love me some boiled peanuts.
> 
> My Bro has a thread down in the cookin forum and he made some yesterday too. He is at the coast. I woulda used ocean water. Makes em taste real good. He didn't.



Don't know what made her come home with them yesterday and put them in the crockpot last night, but glad she did.


----------



## KyDawg (Aug 20, 2013)

That is enought about boiled peanuts. Yall know I cant get them up here, so knock it off.


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 20, 2013)

mudracing101 said:


> No, but we put up a lot at the canning plant and they on time
> 
> 
> 
> What do you do bout the fish p p??



It adds flavor. Btw, it's called _tinkle_ in fish.


----------



## Keebs (Aug 20, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> That is enought about boiled peanuts. Yall know I cant get them up here, so knock it off.


Ya'll don't have a local Harvey's???  


Jeff C. said:


> You ever cooked them in a crockpot? Just wondering.....


 Oh Yeah!!!


mudracing101 said:


> No, but we put up a lot at the canning plant and they on time


 Yeah? HHhmmm, I'm thinking maybe another trade might be in order....................


----------



## KyDawg (Aug 20, 2013)

Keebs said:


> Ya'll don't have a local Harvey's???
> 
> Oh Yeah!!!
> 
> Yeah? HHhmmm, I'm thinking maybe another trade might be in order....................



No such thing as Harveys up here, you can get the canned ones at Wal Mart sometimes, but they just not the same as boiling the green one yourself, and I cant find green ones up here anywhere.


----------



## mudracing101 (Aug 20, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> No such thing as Harveys up here, you can get the canned ones at Wal Mart sometimes, but they just not the same as boiling the green one yourself, and I cant find green ones up here anywhere.



I got ya some ole man , next time you this way.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Aug 20, 2013)

mudracing101 said:


> No, but we put up a lot at the canning plant and they on time
> 
> 
> 
> What do you do bout the fish p p??


Makes it taste even better.


KyDawg said:


> No such thing as Harveys up here, you can get the canned ones at Wal Mart sometimes, but they just not the same as boiling the green one yourself, and I cant find green ones up here anywhere.



That's JUST RIDICULOUS, UN-AMERICAN. We'z gots to do somepin bout this. We got Harvey's up here.

I'm sorry for ya lil fella.


----------



## Keebs (Aug 20, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> No such thing as Harveys up here, you can get the canned ones at Wal Mart sometimes, but they just not the same as boiling the green one yourself, and I cant find green ones up here anywhere.


see Mud's post!


mudracing101 said:


> I got ya some ole man , next time you this way.


 now, what we gonna trade this time??????


----------



## Keebs (Aug 20, 2013)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> I'm sorry for ya lil fella.


Bless his heart..............


----------



## KyDawg (Aug 20, 2013)

mudracing101 said:


> I got ya some ole man , next time you this way.



Most likely gonna be in Chula in September.


----------



## mudracing101 (Aug 20, 2013)

Keebs said:


> see Mud's post!
> 
> now, what we gonna trade this time??????


We'll see. 



KyDawg said:


> Most likely gonna be in Chula in September.



Just holler at me.


----------



## Keebs (Aug 20, 2013)

mudracing101 said:


> We'll see.
> 
> 
> 
> Just holler at me.


 kEWL!
My nephew-in-law does it with the young farmers, but  he won't do any bartering, has to have frog skins for it!


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 20, 2013)

Bottom just fell out here!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Aug 20, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> Bottom just fell out here!



Sunshine here. Had to dig my sunglasses out of the bottom of my purse.


----------



## Da Possum (Aug 20, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> Bottom just fell out here!



Oh my.......


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Aug 20, 2013)

hdm03 said:


> Oh my.......



You scared lil fella


----------



## Da Possum (Aug 20, 2013)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> You scared lil fella



I just wasn't expecting chiefhole to share so much.......caught me off gaurd......


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Aug 20, 2013)

hdm03 said:


> I just wasn't expecting chiefhole to share so much.......caught me off gaurd......



Tacos for lunch I see. Can smell em on yor hand for DAYS.


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 20, 2013)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Sunshine here. Had to dig my sunglasses out of the bottom of my purse.



Never got a drop all day here yesterday. Brother said it flooded big time at his house, maybe 12-15 miles from here yesterday afternoon. 



hdm03 said:


> I just wasn't expecting chiefhole to share so much.......caught me off gaurd......



I like that sudden impact!


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 20, 2013)

Beginning to wonder how much more moisture in the ground my septic field can withstand. Fortunately, I made it 50' longer than required.


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 20, 2013)

Well, the sun is shining as it rains.


----------



## Da Possum (Aug 20, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> Beginning to wonder how much more moisture in the ground my septic field can withstand. Fortunately, I made it 50' longer than required.



If yo bottom keeps dropping out; you might be in trouble


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 20, 2013)

hdm03 said:


> If yo bottom keeps dropping out; you might be in trouble



I also installed a 1500 gal tank.


----------



## KyDawg (Aug 20, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> Well, the sun is shining as it rains.



You do know that means the devil is beating his wife over the Head with a frying pan


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Aug 20, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> Well, the sun is shining as it rains.


Starting to cloud up again.


hdm03 said:


> If yo bottom keeps dropping out; you might be in trouble


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 20, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> You do know that means the devil is beating his wife over the Head with a frying pan



I did not know that.....


----------



## Da Possum (Aug 20, 2013)

bout that time


----------



## Da Possum (Aug 20, 2013)

good night folks.....


----------



## Da Possum (Aug 20, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> I also installed a 1500 gal tank.



How many bottom drops does that equal?


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 20, 2013)

hdm03 said:


> good night folks.....






Later.


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 20, 2013)

hdm03 said:


> How many bottom drops does that equal?



3x more.


----------



## Keebs (Aug 20, 2013)

Adios!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 20, 2013)

Keebs said:


> Adios!!!!!!!!!!



Ta ta!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Aug 20, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> I did not know that.....



Really    Aint heard about the fryin pan part, but if the sun is shining and it's raining. Da debil's beatin his wife.


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 20, 2013)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Really    Aint heard about the fryin pan part, but if the sun is shining and it's raining. Da debil's beatin his wife.



Heard that part, not fryin pan.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Aug 20, 2013)

Get home to mow and it has not rained all day.  Crank the mower, and off I go and 5 minutes later.   The sky unzips and I am drenched.


----------



## Hankus (Aug 20, 2013)

yall know kd gots oldtimers, ain no frying pan involved


----------



## KyDawg (Aug 20, 2013)

hdm03 goes to bed early.


----------



## KyDawg (Aug 20, 2013)

Hankus said:


> yall know kd gots oldtimers, ain no frying pan involved



I bet people other than me have heard about the Devil beating his wife over the head with a frying pan. Where is Nic?


----------



## Hankus (Aug 20, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> I bet people other than me have heard about the Devil beating his wife over the head with a frying pan. Where is Nic?



oldtimers usin old timers as alibis......somethin is up


----------



## slip (Aug 20, 2013)

I love Zaxbys fries and ranch .... That is all.


----------



## KyDawg (Aug 20, 2013)

slip said:


> I love Zaxbys fries and ranch .... That is all.



You working too hard Slip, but keep it up and one day you will be the Boss making up the rules.


----------



## Hankus (Aug 20, 2013)

slip said:


> I love Zaxbys fries and ranch .... That is all.



you definitely gotta be workin a bunch to afford that Zax stuff


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 20, 2013)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Get home to mow and it has not rained all day.  Crank the mower, and off I go and 5 minutes later.   The sky unzips and I am drenched.



Welcome to my world!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 20, 2013)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Get home to mow and it has not rained all day.  Crank the mower, and off I go and 5 minutes later.   The sky unzips and I am drenched.


You need to practice law.......................Murphy's Law...


----------



## blood on the ground (Aug 20, 2013)

Time to make the doughnuts


----------



## blood on the ground (Aug 21, 2013)

Hey....what day is it....anybody??


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Aug 21, 2013)

Blood here is what day it is for sure !!!   And yep, it is sprinkling rain again this morning.  Where is Gobblin and his coffee???  I sure need some to get the sleep monsters out of my eyes today.  






Now it is time for all of you drivelers to get "HUMPING" and get out of bed and face the day head on !!!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Aug 21, 2013)

EAGLE EYE 444 said:


> Blood here is what day it is for sure !!!   And yep, it is sprinkling rain again this morning.  Where is Gobblin and his coffee???  I sure need some to get the sleep monsters out of my eyes today.
> 
> 
> Now it is time for all of you drivelers to get "HUMPING" and get out of bed and face the day head on !!!



BIG pot today





It sure did rain some more overnight.   This is getting old.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 21, 2013)

gobbleinwoods said:


> BIG pot today
> 
> .


Does that mean you bought a new safe?


----------



## Hankus (Aug 21, 2013)

a pot safe........is that like a fenced flower bed?


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Aug 21, 2013)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Does that mean you bought a new safe?



Is there a safe answer to that question?


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 21, 2013)

Mornin, raaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaain.......


----------



## Da Possum (Aug 21, 2013)

light, lite rain here


----------



## blood on the ground (Aug 21, 2013)

Hankus said:


> a pot safe........is that like a fenced flower bed?



Its all in code......I'm confused!!!

Good morning children


----------



## Keebs (Aug 21, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> I bet people other than me have heard about the Devil beating his wife over the head with a frying pan. Where is Nic?


Yep, def'ly using a cast iron frying pan too, that's what Papa always said and my Papa didn't tell no fibs!No No:
Froggy as all get out down here, had 5 "Code Red" phone calls last night and got another close to 1.5 inches in the gauge!

How ya'll is??????


----------



## blood on the ground (Aug 21, 2013)

Remember when we used to say...sure wish it would rain


----------



## mudracing101 (Aug 21, 2013)

Got two inches last night, largest rain so far. No rain this morning and the weather man said only a 20% chance for the next day or so. Gonna get hot!


----------



## Keebs (Aug 21, 2013)

blood on the ground said:


> Remember when we used to say...sure wish it would rain


yep and I still ain't gonna fuss about what we've gotten, last time I did, we went into a drought, so, nope, not gonna say it.........


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Aug 21, 2013)

Mornin

Nose is all better.

I chased it out with a cora.....coraseed.......alergy  pill and a few good stiff dranks.


----------



## mudracing101 (Aug 21, 2013)

KEEBS!!!!!!!!! Check your phone


----------



## Nicodemus (Aug 21, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> I bet people other than me have heard about the Devil beating his wife over the head with a frying pan. Where is Nic?





Yep, I`ve heard. And witnessed it yesterday. That`s how it started when it poured over another inch of rain on us down here yesterday evenin`. 

I`m not begrudgin` the rain, but a break from it would be nice. I really need to do some winter garden preparation. Rivers and creeks need to get back in the banks and clear up too, before next month.


----------



## blood on the ground (Aug 21, 2013)

Keebs said:


> yep and I still ain't gonna fuss about what we've gotten, last time I did, we went into a drought, so, nope, not gonna say it.........



Yep, granddaddy said never complain about the rain. Thank the Lord we ain't in no drought!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 21, 2013)

Today's my Wednesday, come on Friday 7pm !!!


Got my family coming over to my shak Sunday, it's either gonna be bbq, stew, slaw, or turkey and dressing with sides ???

We normally have the Q, but I was thinking 'bout sumpin a lil different ??

Either way it's gonna be catered.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Aug 21, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Today's my Wednesday, come on Friday 7pm !!!
> 
> 
> Got my family coming over to my shak Sunday, it's either gonna be bbq, stew, slaw, or turkey and dressing with sides ???
> ...



Now that aint no fun


----------



## Keebs (Aug 21, 2013)

mudracing101 said:


> KEEBS!!!!!!!!! Check your phone


you shoulda known my answer, bigboy!


Nicodemus said:


> Yep, I`ve heard. And witnessed it yesterday. That`s how it started when it poured over another inch of rain on us down here yesterday evenin`.
> 
> I`m not begrudgin` the rain, but a break from it would be nice. I really need to do some winter garden preparation. Rivers and creeks need to get back in the banks and clear up too, before next month.


Last year, my garden wasn't "too great" because it was dry, this year, it was even worse from too much rain......... I'm 'bout ready to quit gardening!


blood on the ground said:


> Yep, granddaddy said never complain about the rain. Thank the Lord we ain't in no drought!


You had a smart Papa too!


Hooked On Quack said:


> Today's my Wednesday, come on Friday 7pm !!!
> 
> 
> Got my family coming over to my shak Sunday, it's either gonna be bbq, stew, slaw, or turkey and dressing with sides ???
> ...


LCB??? Fish Fry?


mrs. hornet22 said:


> Now that aint no fun


 girl please, you know neither of us would know how to act if sumthin was catered!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 21, 2013)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Now that aint no fun





Keebs said:


> you shoulda known my answer, bigboy!
> 
> Last year, my garden wasn't "too great" because it was dry, this year, it was even worse from too much rain......... I'm 'bout ready to quit gardening!
> 
> ...





It's too hot to be slaving over a grill/fish cooker/stove etc, plus if your doing all the cooking you really don't have much time to visit.  It's just alot easier this way.


I am gonna boil a bushel of pnuts !!


----------



## Keebs (Aug 21, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> It's too hot to be slaving over a grill/fish cooker/stove etc, plus if your doing all the cooking you really don't have much time to visit.  It's just alot easier this way.
> 
> 
> I am gonna boil a bushel of pnuts !!


If you're having someone else do it, it ain't too hot!


----------



## blood on the ground (Aug 21, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> It's too hot to be slaving over a grill/fish cooker/stove etc, plus if your doing all the cooking you really don't have much time to visit.  It's just alot easier this way.
> 
> 
> I am gonna boil a bushel of pnuts !!



Kwitter...... Ain't nuthin wrong with a little cooking when friends or kin folk come over......


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 21, 2013)

Keebs said:


> If you're having someone else do it, it ain't too hot!





EXACTLY  !!!!  


This way I get to play with my lil neices and nephews !!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 21, 2013)

Gettin close to dinner time !!!  Wife fixed some roast beef and gwavy, squash/onions, and butta beans !!!

Got it settin on the counter getting room temp.


Whatchaya'll having ??


----------



## mudracing101 (Aug 21, 2013)

Dunno yet, but gettin hungry.


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 21, 2013)

Too much rain or a lack thereof, either one can be detrimental.


----------



## slip (Aug 21, 2013)

Howdy folks ... Home from fishing and causing general mayhem.  Didn't mean to be out from 10pm to 10am ...  Betta get some sleep, I gotta work tonight.


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 21, 2013)

slip said:


> Howdy folks ... Home from fishing and causing general mayhem.  Didn't mean to be out from 10pm to 10am ...  Betta get some sleep, I gotta work tonight.



Catch anything?


----------



## slip (Aug 21, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> Catch anything?



One. 
Catfish. 


Wasn't for lack of trying ... but we did spend from 11pm to 3 or 4 am around town because of the weather. 

The weather caught us in the woods on the bank right after we got set up, too. Murphy's law.


----------



## slip (Aug 21, 2013)

Almost hit like 6 deer and 3 possums last night, one of the deer was a BIG buck still in velvet. I mean big...


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 21, 2013)

slip said:


> One.
> Catfish.
> 
> 
> ...



Least ya didn't catch a skunk.


----------



## Keebs (Aug 21, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Gettin close to dinner time !!!  Wife fixed some roast beef and gwavy, squash/onions, and butta beans !!!
> 
> Got it settin on the counter getting room temp.
> 
> ...


Salmon patty's, garlic cheese mashed taters & Leisure Peas, yeah come on! (I can hear BBQ Boss sayin that)


Jeff C. said:


> Too much rain or a lack thereof, either one can be detrimental.


Ain't that the truth!



slip said:


> Almost hit like 6 deer and 3 possums last night, one of the deer was a BIG buck still in velvet. I mean big...


 like, how big!


----------



## Crakajak (Aug 21, 2013)

been raining frogs, throwing lightning bolts and sky rumbelling for the last hour here.Is it just me?????????


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 21, 2013)

Was not tryin.....


----------



## Keebs (Aug 21, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> Least ya didn't catch a skunk.


or a possum............... or 'diller!


----------



## Keebs (Aug 21, 2013)

Crakajak said:


> been raining frogs, throwing lightning bolts and sky rumbelling for the last hour here.Is it just me?????????


yep, just you, where ever OTP is............ 


Jeff C. said:


> Was not tryin.....


sure ya weren't..........


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 21, 2013)

Crakajak said:


> been raining frogs, throwing lightning bolts and sky rumbelling for the last hour here.Is it just me?????????



Relative calm here for now.


----------



## mudracing101 (Aug 21, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> Least ya didn't catch a skunk.


King


Crakajak said:


> been raining frogs, throwing lightning bolts and sky rumbelling for the last hour here.Is it just me?????????



Yep, must be, sun shining here.


----------



## mudracing101 (Aug 21, 2013)

Keebs said:


> Salmon patty's, garlic cheese mashed taters & Leisure Peas, yeah come on! (I can hear BBQ Boss sayin that)
> 
> Ain't that the truth!
> 
> ...



MMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMmmmmmmmmmmmmm salmon pattys and mustard, wanna share


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 21, 2013)

Don't know what I'm gonna eat yet.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Aug 21, 2013)

Getting pretty dark here.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 21, 2013)

Keebs said:


> Salmon patty's, garlic cheese mashed taters & Leisure Peas, yeah come on! (I can hear BBQ Boss sayin that)
> 
> Ain't that the truth!
> 
> ...





Daaaaaang that sounds GOOOOD !!!  I like to dip my patty in the taters and then put peas in there too !!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Aug 21, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Daaaaaang that sounds GOOOOD !!!  I like to dip my patty in the taters and then put peas in there too !!



Anything dipped in taters is good tadef.
You can have them little bitty round green peas. No No:


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 21, 2013)

Can't remember the last time I had salmon patties.....


----------



## Keebs (Aug 21, 2013)

mudracing101 said:


> MMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMmmmmmmmmmmmmm salmon pattys and mustard, wanna share


No No: We AIN'T going there.............


mrs. hornet22 said:


> Getting pretty dark here.





Hooked On Quack said:


> Daaaaaang that sounds GOOOOD !!!  I like to dip my patty in the taters and then put peas in there too !!


 me too........... wiff a drizzle of syrup, man, can't beat it!


mrs. hornet22 said:


> Anything dipped in taters is good tadef.
> You can have them little bitty round green peas. No No:


 I'll take your share, I could eat the whole can by myself, love, love, love them thangs!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Aug 21, 2013)

Raining AGAIN.


----------



## Da Possum (Aug 21, 2013)

The rain sucks.


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 21, 2013)

I can irrigate, I can't stop the rain!


----------



## mudracing101 (Aug 21, 2013)

Beautiful sun shinin day


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 21, 2013)

mudracing101 said:


> Beautiful sun shinin day


Not here.......


----------



## Keebs (Aug 21, 2013)

I tend to lean towards "traditional" stuff, but ya'll, this ROCKS!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 21, 2013)

HOT here, clouds building, more rain to come.


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 21, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> HOT here, clouds building, more rain to come.



I'm waiting on it, why I don't know. It's plum soggy either way.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 21, 2013)

Had about 10 minutes worth of work to do outside, my back is soaked.


----------



## KyDawg (Aug 21, 2013)

Afternoon youngins


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 21, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Had about 10 minutes worth of work to do outside, my back is soaked.



 You should be dry by the time you do anything else, right?


----------



## mudracing101 (Aug 21, 2013)

Fried catfish filets, cheese grits, french fries, hushpuppies, sweet tea and fried pickles....... ooooooffffffff , fuller than a mug.


----------



## Da Possum (Aug 21, 2013)

cajun chicken pasta.....i am now full


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 21, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> You should be dry by the time you do anything else, right?


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Aug 21, 2013)

mudracing101 said:


> Fried catfish filets, cheese grits, french fries, hushpuppies, sweet tea and fried pickles....... ooooooffffffff , fuller than a mug.



We have a WINNER!


----------



## Keebs (Aug 21, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> Afternoon youngins


 Hiya Pops!


mudracing101 said:


> Fried catfish filets, cheese grits, french fries, hushpuppies, sweet tea and fried pickles....... ooooooffffffff , fuller than a mug.





hdm03 said:


> cajun chicken pasta.....i am now full


 I thought you were like Mud......... a bottomless pit...... 


mrs. hornet22 said:


> We have a WINNER!


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 21, 2013)

mudracing101 said:


> Fried catfish filets, cheese grits, french fries, hushpuppies, sweet tea and fried pickles....... ooooooffffffff , fuller than a mug.



What does ooooooffffffff mean?


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 21, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> What does ooooooffffffff mean?






Kinda like pffffffffffffffffft ??


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 21, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> What does ooooooffffffff mean?


Isn't that the noise you make when you're about to walk through the turnstyle at BPS and the kid in front of you spins it faster than you anticipated and it catches you right where it couldn't hurt any worse?

OOOOOOFFFFFF !!!!!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 21, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Kinda like pffffffffffffffffft ??



You mean like when you pop a big ol blowed up roadkill been out in the sun for 3-4 days?


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 21, 2013)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Isn't that the noise you make when you're about to walk through the turnstyle at BPS and the kid in front of you spins it faster than you anticipated and it catches you right where it couldn't hurt any worse?
> 
> OOOOOOFFFFFF !!!!!!



Yeah, or that one.


----------



## KyDawg (Aug 21, 2013)

Sun shining here


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 21, 2013)

Wade Chandler's "Critique Needed" thread . . .


----------



## Da Possum (Aug 21, 2013)

Cloudy here


----------



## Da Possum (Aug 21, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Wade Chandler's "Critique Needed" thread . . .



What you talkin' about?


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Aug 21, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Wade Chandler's "Critique Needed" thread . . .



They don't like it.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 21, 2013)

hdm03 said:


> What you talkin' about?





Photo forum . . . weird to me.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Aug 21, 2013)

hdm03 said:


> What you talkin' about?



You won't get it anyway.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 21, 2013)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> They don't like it.





Do you ???


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Aug 21, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Photo forum . . . weird to me.



Kinda  me.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Aug 21, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Do you ???



kinda no!


----------



## mudracing101 (Aug 21, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> What does ooooooffffffff mean?





Hooked On Quack said:


> Kinda like pffffffffffffffffft ??





Jeff C. said:


> You mean like when you pop a big ol blowed up roadkill been out in the sun for 3-4 days?



When you so full you sit down and go ooooooofffffff.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Aug 21, 2013)

mudracing101 said:


> When you so full you sit down and go ooooooofffffff.



Yo belly done lapsed over yo belt buckle again


----------



## Da Possum (Aug 21, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Photo forum . . . weird to me.





mrs. hornet22 said:


> You won't get it anyway.



That be creepy......


----------



## Da Possum (Aug 21, 2013)

mudracing101 said:


> When you so full you sit down and go ooooooofffffff.



Does it smell bad?


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Aug 21, 2013)

hdm03 said:


> That be creepy......



YOU GOT IT!


----------



## Da Possum (Aug 21, 2013)

still cloudy


----------



## Da Possum (Aug 21, 2013)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> YOU GOT IT!



Yeah me!!!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 21, 2013)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> YOU GOT IT!





Well, well, looky heah !!!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Aug 21, 2013)

Wait................. I GOT IT.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Aug 21, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Well, well, looky heah !!!



Caint help but look at me. I'm at the top of da page.


----------



## mudracing101 (Aug 21, 2013)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Wait................. I GOT IT.


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 21, 2013)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Wait................. I GOT IT.



There ya go!!!


----------



## Hornet22 (Aug 21, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Wade Chandler's "Critique Needed" thread . . .



I would like to see the other pic. Poor ole gal had to be chilly, her clothes hangin on the rafters an all


----------



## mudracing101 (Aug 21, 2013)

Hornet22 said:


> I would like to see the other pic. Poor ole gal had to be chilly, her clothes hangin on the rafters an all



I was just thinking the same thing Whats she wearing now?!? Come back.


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 21, 2013)

Hornet22 said:


> I would like to see the other pic. Poor ole gal had to be chilly, her clothes hangin on the rafters an all



Now that you mention it!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 21, 2013)

Less than 3hrs to go !!


----------



## mudracing101 (Aug 21, 2013)

Rain storm just blew in, dropped temps over 10 degrees


----------



## Bilge Rat LT 20 (Aug 21, 2013)

It's my wednesday afternoon off and guess what, it's raining!!!
Some rain i can deal with but the sparks in the sky put a damper on fishing.

Is the Bama rain when you try to go fishing syndrome contagious?
3 weeks in a row, off work, boat ready to go, grass cut and what do i get   RAIN.

This is effecting my normal easy going, nothing bothers me grumpy demeanor.



Oh,     and my tooth hurts!

Hope everyone is good here.


----------



## Da Possum (Aug 21, 2013)

Thank you very much.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 21, 2013)

You are very welcome.


----------



## mudracing101 (Aug 21, 2013)

Twenty mo minutes, Keebs get set, get ready...


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Aug 21, 2013)

mudracing101 said:


> Twenty mo minutes, Keebs get set, get ready...



It's get ready, get set. Silly


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Aug 21, 2013)

Call home, leave work early, get to within 5 miles of home and boom  rain


----------



## mudracing101 (Aug 21, 2013)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> It's get ready, get set. Silly



Go!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Aug 21, 2013)

mudracing101 said:


> Go!!!!!!!!!!!



Did that after walking in the door.


----------



## Keebs (Aug 21, 2013)

mudracing101 said:


> Twenty mo minutes, Keebs get set, get ready...





mrs. hornet22 said:


> It's get ready, get set. Silly


bless his heart!


----------



## Keebs (Aug 21, 2013)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Did that after walking in the door.


La-La-La-La-TMI-TMI!!!!!!!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 21, 2013)

Rain dis moanin, sunshine dis afternoon.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 21, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> Rain dis moanin, sunshine dis afternoon.





So far no rain today . . . 1 mo hour to go !!


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 21, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> So far no rain today . . . 1 mo hour to go !!



You got dis un whooped!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 21, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> Rain dis moanin, sunshine dis afternoon.



Yep


----------



## blood on the ground (Aug 21, 2013)

Sleep tight children.


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Aug 21, 2013)

Rain every day for the last seven days, and a total of 9 1/2" 

Don't know when Tag is going to find time to cut the grass!!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Aug 22, 2013)

UP is all I have to say on ThirstyThursday .   Well coffee is ready if you desire


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Aug 22, 2013)

Gobblin, Good Morning and Happy Thirsty Thursday to you.  If the early bird gets the worm, then you must have a big ole bucket full this morning since you got such an early start.

I will be glad to drink a couple of cups of your coffee this morning.


----------



## mudracing101 (Aug 22, 2013)

Good mornin. Man i'm draggin


----------



## Da Possum (Aug 22, 2013)

Da sun is a shining!


----------



## blood on the ground (Aug 22, 2013)

Got me another doctor appointment about my dang pulled ham strang....these thangs don't heal easy !


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 22, 2013)

Thank you very much.


----------



## Keebs (Aug 22, 2013)

mudracing101 said:


> Good mornin. Man i'm draggin


what ya draggin this time?


hdm03 said:


> Da sun is a shining!


it's trying to here...........


blood on the ground said:


> Got me another doctor appointment about my dang pulled ham strang....these thangs don't heal easy !


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 22, 2013)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> Rain every day for the last seven days, and a total of 9 1/2"
> 
> Don't know when Tag is going to find time to cut the grass!!





I don't feel so bad now.....


Mornin folks, 1st mornin I haven't seen a cloud in the sky in I don't know when.......shhhhhhh.


----------



## Keebs (Aug 22, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Thank you very much.


don't mention it......


----------



## Keebs (Aug 22, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> I don't feel so bad now.....
> 
> 
> Mornin folks, 1st mornin I haven't seen a cloud in the sky in I don't know when.......shhhhhhh.


No No: careful, don't jinx it!


----------



## Keebs (Aug 22, 2013)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> Rain every day for the last seven days, and a total of 9 1/2"
> 
> Don't know when Tag is going to find time to cut the grass!!


Gotta look at my numbers on the calendar, we're right at the 11" mark!  Put it this way, the "creek" is still running at high speed on my place and the water in the waterhole is higher than I have ever seen it!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 22, 2013)

Is it 7pm yet ??


----------



## Keebs (Aug 22, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Is it 7pm yet ??


yeah, somewhere..............


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Aug 22, 2013)

Mornin


Ol Mud the Stud.


----------



## Keebs (Aug 22, 2013)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Mornin
> 
> 
> Ol Mud the Stud.









 a legend in his own mind.......... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	
























 ya Mudster!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 22, 2013)

Come on sun, dry it up.....I'm chompin at da bit to get on da mower!


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 22, 2013)

Just remembered I'm runnin low on gas.


----------



## Nicodemus (Aug 22, 2013)

Keebs said:


> Gotta look at my numbers on the calendar, we're right at the 11" mark!  Put it this way, the "creek" is still running at high speed on my place and the water in the waterhole is higher than I have ever seen it!





Any red horse in that creek?

Mornin` folks.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Aug 22, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> Just remembered I'm runnin low on gas.



Don't forget the beer while you're out. Probably low on that too.


----------



## mudracing101 (Aug 22, 2013)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Don't forget the beer while you're out. Probably low on that too.



Me and hims done had a talk about not forgeting beer.


----------



## Keebs (Aug 22, 2013)

Nicodemus said:


> Any red horse in that creek?
> 
> Mornin` folks.


nope, it's really nuttin but run off from the road side ditches.......
Howyoudoin?


mrs. hornet22 said:


> Don't forget the beer while you're out. Probably low on that too.


----------



## Nicodemus (Aug 22, 2013)

Keebs said:


> nope, it's really nuttin but run off from the road side ditches.......
> Howyoudoin?





Not too bad. Just waitin` for some little bit drier weather.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Aug 22, 2013)

Nicodemus said:


> Not too bad. Just waitin` for some little bit drier weather.



You were tryin weren't cha


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 22, 2013)

Wifey fixed some hambooger steak and onyun gravy, rice n gravy and fresh field peas fo dinner today !!!


Whatchaya'll gotzz ???


----------



## Da Possum (Aug 22, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Thank you very much.



Anytime lil fella; anytime


----------



## Hankus (Aug 22, 2013)

pizza


----------



## Da Possum (Aug 22, 2013)

I'm not sure yet....


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 22, 2013)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Don't forget the beer while you're out. Probably low on that too.





Think I'll pick up some root beer too. 



mudracing101 said:


> Me and hims done had a talk about not forgeting beer.



Gotta sneak it in and guzzle it fast nowadays!  



Keebs said:


> nope, it's really nuttin but run off from the road side ditches.......
> Howyoudoin?



Ain't she sumpin! 



Hooked On Quack said:


> Wifey fixed some hambooger steak and onyun gravy, rice n gravy and fresh field peas fo dinner today !!!
> 
> 
> Whatchaya'll gotzz ???



Ain't chure yet.


----------



## Keebs (Aug 22, 2013)

Nicodemus said:


> Not too bad. Just waitin` for some little bit drier weather.


I know what ya mean.......... I'm gonna pull up most of my garden this weekend.............. what all you plant for fall & when?


Hooked On Quack said:


> Wifey fixed some hambooger steak and onyun gravy, rice n gravy and fresh field peas fo dinner today !!!
> 
> 
> Whatchaya'll gotzz ???


well, I ended up eating a manwich sammich yesterday instead of the salmon, taters & peas, so I guess I'll be having salmon, taters & peas!


----------



## Nicodemus (Aug 22, 2013)

Keebs said:


> I know what ya mean.......... I'm gonna pull up most of my garden this weekend.............. what all you plant for fall & when?
> 
> well, I ended up eating a manwich sammich yesterday instead of the salmon, taters & peas, so I guess I'll be having salmon, taters & peas!





I plant purple top turnips, straight leaf mustard, red Russian kale, collards, and cabbage (preferably early Jersey Wakefield). And if I could get 2 consecutive days of no rain, I would till my garden and plant it now. 

Curley leaf mustard is nice, but it is almost impossible to wash all the dirt off of it, so I quit plantin` it years ago.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 22, 2013)

Keebs said:


> I know what ya mean.......... I'm gonna pull up most of my garden this weekend.............. what all you plant for fall & when?
> 
> well, I ended up eating a manwich sammich yesterday instead of the salmon, taters & peas, so I guess I'll be having salmon, taters & peas!





Geeeeeeze, you swapped out a "Manwich Sammich" for that fine dinner ???  




What was his name ?


----------



## Keebs (Aug 22, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Geeeeeeze, you swapped out a "Manwich Sammich" for that fine dinner ???
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'llnevatell!


----------



## Keebs (Aug 22, 2013)

Nicodemus said:


> I plant purple top turnips, straight leaf mustard, red Russian kale, collards, and cabbage (preferably early Jersey Wakefield). And if I could get 2 consecutive days of no rain, I would till my garden and plant it now.
> 
> Curley leaf mustard is nice, but it is almost impossible to wash all the dirt off of it, so I quit plantin` it years ago.


you plant seeds or the plants?  I NEVER have good luck starting with seeds......... may try some cabbage and turnips, just to see, I've never even attempted a fall garden.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 22, 2013)

Nicodemus said:


> I plant purple top turnips, straight leaf mustard, red Russian kale, collards, and cabbage (preferably early Jersey Wakefield). And if I could get 2 consecutive days of no rain, I would till my garden and plant it now.
> 
> Curley leaf mustard is nice, but it is almost impossible to wash all the dirt off of it, so I quit plantin` it years ago.






Dawn washes greens in the washing machine.  Amazing results !!


----------



## Keebs (Aug 22, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Dawn washes greens in the washing machine.  Amazing results !!


ever tried the dishwasher??


----------



## Nicodemus (Aug 22, 2013)

Keebs said:


> you plant seeds or the plants?  I NEVER have good luck starting with seeds......... may try some cabbage and turnips, just to see, I've never even attempted a fall garden.



Everything from seed but cabbage. Give em a try.



Hooked On Quack said:


> Dawn washes greens in the washing machine.  Amazing results !!





I`ve heard of folks doin` that before. Might have to try it.


----------



## KyDawg (Aug 22, 2013)

I am getting ready to plany my Fall greens. I plant turnips, collards, and mustard. Think I going to try some red cabbage sets this year.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 22, 2013)

Keebs said:


> ever tried the dishwasher??




Don't think dishwasher would work, they need to be slung around to remove all the dirt.





Nicodemus said:


> Everything from seed but cabbage. Give em a try.
> 
> 
> 
> ...






It works really well Nic, I think she uses a gentle rinse and spin cycle.


----------



## Da Possum (Aug 22, 2013)

Philly cheese-steak fo lunch......man it sho is pretty outside; almost didn't come back to the office.


----------



## KyDawg (Aug 22, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Don't think dishwasher would work, they need to be slung around to remove all the dirt.
> 
> .
> 
> ...



Got to try that. We hate hand washing greens.


----------



## Hankus (Aug 22, 2013)

yep


----------



## Hankus (Aug 22, 2013)

we used to use the ol washer fer greens, worked purty good, but use a gentle/delicate cycle


----------



## Keebs (Aug 22, 2013)

Nicodemus said:


> Everything from seed but cabbage. Give em a try.


I might............


Hooked On Quack said:


> Don't think dishwasher would work, they need to be slung around to remove all the dirt.
> 
> It works really well Nic, I think she uses a gentle rinse and spin cycle.


 I thought you were kidding........... I've heard folks trying it & saying how it got all in the holes & stuff & it was a mess to clean out.......... maybe they didn't use the gentle cycle.........


KyDawg said:


> Got to try that. We hate hand washing greens.


One reason I don't mess with fresh greens, just plumb too much trouble!


Hankus said:


> yep


mebbe


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Aug 22, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Dawn washes greens in the washing machine.  Amazing results !!


That's how Mama did it.


hdm03 said:


> Philly cheese-steak fo lunch......man it sho is pretty outside; almost didn't come back to the office.


True dat. Nice to see some BLUE up there for a change.


Hankus said:


> yep


 Really


----------



## Hankus (Aug 22, 2013)

yep the bigguns is here


----------



## Hankus (Aug 22, 2013)

Hey Unk


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 22, 2013)

Got one piece of leftova birthday German chocolate cake left.  



Mmmmmm.


----------



## Hankus (Aug 22, 2013)

cain have yercake an eat it too


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 22, 2013)

Hankus said:


> Hey Unk




How's school going neph ?? 





Hankus said:


> cain have yercake an eat it too





Smeared a lil peanut butta on it, WHOOOOOOT !!!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 22, 2013)

mudracing101 said:


> For real????
> My luck it'll make a huge mess. But i love love fresh greens out the garden doused with a lil hot sauce






Would I, have I eva lied to you ???




Seriously it works well, gentle/delicate wash and spin cycle, don't add detergent idjit !!


----------



## Keebs (Aug 22, 2013)

Hankus said:


> yep the bigguns is here









 we goin there again?
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





mudracing101 said:


> For real????
> My luck it'll make a huge mess. But i love love fresh greens out the garden doused with a lil hot sauce


Oh I LOVE me some greens with some lacey corn bread, little hot pepper sauce & a slice of ham....... man-oh-man, we're talking grub from heaven!


Hooked On Quack said:


> Would I, have I eva lied to you ???
> 
> Seriously it works well, gentle/delicate wash and spin cycle, _*don't add detergent*_ idjit !!


----------



## KyDawg (Aug 22, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Would I, have I eva lied to you ???
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Wonder why mine tasted soapy.


----------



## Keebs (Aug 22, 2013)




----------



## KyDawg (Aug 22, 2013)

I probably should not have used that fabric softner when I dried them either.


----------



## mudracing101 (Aug 22, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Would I, have I eva lied to you ???
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That was going to be my next question, whats your favorite soap


KyDawg said:


> I probably should not have used that fabric softner when I dried them either.


----------



## mudracing101 (Aug 22, 2013)

Fixin to come another flood storm.


----------



## Hornet22 (Aug 22, 2013)

mudracing101 said:


> Fixin to come another flood storm.



Hope it ain one of them tornaiderfludstorms


----------



## Keebs (Aug 22, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> I probably should not have used that fabric softner when I dried them either.





Hornet22 said:


> Hope it ain one of them tornaiderfludstorms


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 22, 2013)

Mmmmm, peanut butta !!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Aug 22, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Mmmmm, peanut butta !!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 22, 2013)

mrs. hornet22 said:


>





You eva feed any to yo doggie ???


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Aug 22, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Wifey fixed some hambooger steak and onyun gravy, rice n gravy and fresh field peas fo dinner today !!!
> 
> 
> Whatchaya'll gotzz ???




I had me a really good lunch today.  Drove down to Wrens and met a friend and we ate lunch at Ms. Peggy's Restaurant.  That sure was some good turkey and dressing with gravy, cranberry sauce, small butter beans, sweet potatoes, a corn bread muffin, and a couple of glasses of unsweetened tea.  That is some home style country cooking that will make your tongue slap your face when you are eating.


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 22, 2013)

Beer is being consumed....I mean, the grass is being mowed.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 22, 2013)

EAGLE EYE 444 said:


> I had me a really good lunch today.  Drove down to Wrens and met a friend and we ate lunch at Ms. Peggy's Restaurant.  That sure was some good turkey and dressing with gravy, cranberry sauce, small butter beans, sweet potatoes, a corn bread muffin, and a couple of glasses of unsweetened tea.  That is some home style country cooking that will make your tongue slap your face when you are eating.





Peggy's is ALOT better than the overpriced Lil Dutch House!!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 22, 2013)

I gots da head moves goin on and erything, spinnin da zero turn, I'm even leanin wit it 

Fish sammich....


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 22, 2013)

Whoop, there it is! Whoop, there it is! Whoop, there it is! Yeah...comon!


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 22, 2013)

Thirsty Thursday!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 22, 2013)

What up, Wycliff?


----------



## mudracing101 (Aug 22, 2013)

Flooding here


----------



## mudracing101 (Aug 22, 2013)

Huge ole cloud right over T-town


----------



## mudracing101 (Aug 22, 2013)

Jeffro!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 22, 2013)

mudracing101 said:


> Jeffro!!



Awl Hail......


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Aug 22, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> I gots da head moves goin on and erything, spinnin da zero turn, I'm even leanin wit it
> 
> Fish sammich....





Jeff C. said:


> Whoop, there it is! Whoop, there it is! Whoop, there it is! Yeah...comon!





mudracing101 said:


> Flooding here





mudracing101 said:


> Huge ole cloud right over T-town





mudracing101 said:


> Jeffro!!



And you wern't even tryin. 


QUACK.


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 22, 2013)

Burrrrp.....scuse me! Back to dinkin....uh, mowin.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 22, 2013)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> And you wern't even tryin.
> 
> 
> QUACK.





Whaaaaaaaa ???


----------



## Da Possum (Aug 22, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> You eva feed any to yo doggie ???



oh my.....


----------



## Da Possum (Aug 22, 2013)

chief sure was trying


----------



## Keebs (Aug 22, 2013)

leave to do a little werk & danged if ya'll don't get off da chains!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 22, 2013)

Keebs said:


> leave to do a little werk & danged if ya'll don't get off da chains!





Some of THEM can't be trusted . . .


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Aug 22, 2013)

hdm03 said:


> chief sure was trying





Keebs said:


> leave to do a little werk & danged if ya'll don't get off da chains!


I'z trin. Theyz plum out a control.


Hooked On Quack said:


> Some of THEM can't be trusted . . .



Hey pot.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 22, 2013)

Sundays dinner menu at my house.


Fried Cheekun
Pan of dressin
Collards
Field peas
Green beans
Lace kone bread

and a big ole home made Red Velvet cake.



Feeding 25-30 folks for $250, not bad .


----------



## Da Possum (Aug 22, 2013)

mmmmm Red Velvet cake.....


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Aug 22, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Sundays dinner menu at my house.
> 
> 
> Fried Cheekun
> ...


What time again. I misplaced my invit.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 22, 2013)

hdm03 said:


> mmmmm Red Velvet cake.....




with peanut butta . . . mmmmm 




mrs. hornet22 said:


> What time again. I misplaced my invit.





2ish !! 



You gotta admit that beats da snot out having to cook and clean up !!!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Aug 22, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> with peanut butta . . . mmmmm
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Gotcha. Oh and you really didn't have to do all that just for little ol me.


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Aug 22, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Peggy's is ALOT better than the overpriced Lil Dutch House!!!




You got that right for sure.  I quit eating at the Little Dutch House about 3-4 years ago when my "last" lunch cost me close to $15.00 for 2 pieces of fried chicken with two vegetables, a roll and a dessert plus a glass of tea.  Shucks, you would have to have a close banking friend just to loan you enough money to pay for your meal.  I don't think that the "regulars" eat there anymore....just the normal highway tourists are foolish enough to spend that kind of money for lunch.

I sure wish that Peggy's was closer to Augusta because I would be one of her "Frequent Eaters" for sure.  


I guess I better get outta here because I have a meeting at the hospital at 5 PM today.  Ya'll have a good evening.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Aug 22, 2013)

Gotta go to da store. Wez out of diet coke.


----------



## Da Possum (Aug 22, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> with peanut butta . . . mmmmm



If ya need extra peanut butta give Mrs. Hawnet a call......I hear she keeps some big ole jars around her house


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 22, 2013)

EAGLE EYE 444 said:


> You got that right for sure.  I quit eating at the Little Dutch House about 3-4 years ago when my "last" lunch cost me close to $15.00 for 2 pieces of fried chicken with two vegetables, a roll and a dessert plus a glass of tea.  Shucks, you would have to have a close banking friend just to loan you enough money to pay for your meal.  I don't think that the "regulars" eat there anymore....just the normal highway tourists are foolish enough to spend that kind of money for lunch.
> 
> I sure wish that Peggy's was closer to Augusta because I would be one of her "Frequent Eaters" for sure.
> 
> ...




All those Menanite (sp) waitresses at the Dutch House can grow better moustaches than most men !!

Good luck at the hospital !! 





hdm03 said:


> If ya need extra peanut butta give Mrs. Hawnet a call......I hear she keeps some big ole jars around her house





Mr. Hornet must really like it.


----------



## Da Possum (Aug 22, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Mr. Hornet must really like it.



That's the word on da skreet......


----------



## mudracing101 (Aug 22, 2013)

That lil cloud dumped two inches


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Aug 22, 2013)

hdm03 said:


> That's the word on da skreet......



Thats it. I'm defriendn boff of ya.


Can't even run to the store.


----------



## Keebs (Aug 22, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Some of THEM can't be trusted . . .





mrs. hornet22 said:


> I'z trin. Theyz plum out a control.
> 
> 
> Hey pot.





Hooked On Quack said:


> Sundays dinner menu at my house.
> 
> 
> Fried Cheekun
> ...


sounds fantabulous!


mudracing101 said:


> That lil cloud dumped two inches


I think we got more!


----------



## mudracing101 (Aug 22, 2013)

Later ya'll,


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 22, 2013)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Thats it. I'm defriendn boff of ya.
> 
> 
> Can't even run to the store.






But, but I  you !!!


----------



## Da Possum (Aug 22, 2013)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Thats it. I'm defriendn boff of ya.
> 
> 
> Can't even run to the store.



It was all Quack.....I was PMing him telling him to stop.......but it did no good


----------



## Da Possum (Aug 22, 2013)

Partly cloudy and partly sunny here.....time for a cold beer


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Aug 22, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> But, but I  you !!!



And I aint coming to your fancy lunch..


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 22, 2013)

hdm03 said:


> It was all Quack.....I was PMing him telling him to stop.......but it did no good





Yeah, you were PMing me alright . . .


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 22, 2013)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> And I aint coming to your fancy lunch..






Fine, be that way.





I even had some "fancy" peanut butta for ya.


----------



## Keebs (Aug 22, 2013)

mudracing101 said:


> Later ya'll,


Hurry up, it's getting deep 'round here!!!!!!!


mrs. hornet22 said:


> Thats it. I'm defriendn boff of ya.
> 
> 
> Can't even run to the store.


serves them right, sista!


Hooked On Quack said:


> Yeah, you were PMing me alright . . .


Hhhhhmmmmmmm.........................

Later Folks!


----------



## boneboy96 (Aug 22, 2013)

The bottom fell out here in Alpharetta.  Hi yas...bye yas.


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 22, 2013)

Cain't leave y'all alone no time.


----------



## Crickett (Aug 22, 2013)

boneboy96 said:


> The bottom fell out here in Alpharetta.  Hi yas...bye yas.



I was fixin to wash my car finally but noooooo here comes a storm!


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 22, 2013)

boneboy96 said:


> The bottom fell out here in Alpharetta.  Hi yas...bye yas.



Hi, Bob....Bye, Bob! 



Crickett said:


> I was fixin to wash my car finally but noooooo here comes a storm!



I got _MY_ yard mowed.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 22, 2013)

Anudder 12hr day in the books !!! 


Hope to see ya'll in da moanin !!


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 22, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Anudder 12hr day in the books !!!
> 
> 
> Hope to see ya'll in da moanin !!



Knockem out, Doc!


----------



## KyDawg (Aug 22, 2013)

Evenin Youngins.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 22, 2013)

Whew !!!!!


----------



## Hankus (Aug 22, 2013)

4 sqwerls were killed in the makin of this picher


----------



## MAC2 (Aug 22, 2013)

Hankus said:


> 4 sqwerls were killed in the makin of this picher



Strange. I think I have seen that pic before.


----------



## AQuiverFull (Aug 22, 2013)

Look at them fattys, what you feeding them grits?


----------



## Hankus (Aug 22, 2013)

AQuiverFull said:


> Look at them fattys, what you feeding them grits?



All I ever fed em was lead. They musta got that way on acorns, pecans, holly berries an pears. One things sure, they big as they ever gonna get


----------



## rhbama3 (Aug 22, 2013)

Evening, Peopleses!!!!
Hankus, thats a mighty fine set of tree rats you got there! Hope to get up to my lease soon and see what tree's the timber crews left for me. 
Been crazy at the big house lately and just cant seem to find time to get here much lately.


----------



## AQuiverFull (Aug 22, 2013)

Lmbo, true that!


----------



## Hankus (Aug 22, 2013)

rhbama3 said:


> Evening, Peopleses!!!!
> Hankus, thats a mighty fine set of tree rats you got there! Hope to get up to my lease soon and see what tree's the timber crews left for me.
> Been crazy at the big house lately and just cant seem to find time to get here much lately.



lesst ya makin money stead of drivilin away to nothin


----------



## Doc_5729 (Aug 22, 2013)

Hankus said:


> 4 sqwerls were killed in the makin of this picher





MAC2 said:


> Strange. I think I have seen that pic before.



I'm thinkin so Mac


----------



## rhbama3 (Aug 22, 2013)

Hankus said:


> lesst ya makin money stead of drivilin away to nothin



There are a lot worse ways to spend a day than driveling with friends. 
I'm hoping to get a dove shoot invite soon. The freezer is woefully empty of critters and birds.


----------



## Doc_5729 (Aug 22, 2013)

rhbama3 said:


> There are a lot worse ways to spend a day than driveling with friends.
> I'm hoping to get a dove shoot invite soon. The freezer is woefully empty of critters and birds.



Maybe some useless posting would speed up the process rh.


----------



## Hankus (Aug 22, 2013)

rhbama3 said:


> There are a lot worse ways to spend a day than driveling with friends.
> I'm hoping to get a dove shoot invite soon. The freezer is woefully empty of critters and birds.



I gotta decide where I wanna go. For the first time ever I got an invite an a pay shoot lined up. Think I might send a replacement fer the pay shoot bein I done paid fer it.


----------



## rhbama3 (Aug 22, 2013)

Hankus said:


> I gotta decide where I wanna go. For the first time ever I got an invite an a pay shoot lined up. Think I might send a replacement fer the pay shoot bein I done paid fer it.



I havent had too much luck with pay shoots. Hunting with people you don't know, on a place where there might or might not be any birds, and usually way too many people for the field.


----------



## blood on the ground (Aug 22, 2013)

rhbama3 said:


> I havent had too much luck with pay shoots. Hunting with people you don't know, on a place where there might or might not be any birds, and usually way too many people for the field.



Yep same here.


----------



## Hankus (Aug 22, 2013)

rhbama3 said:


> I havent had too much luck with pay shoots. Hunting with people you don't know, on a place where there might or might not be any birds, and usually way too many people for the field.



thisun ain too bad bout overcrowdin but theres a core group  an arevolvin group of newbies ever year


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Aug 22, 2013)

AQuiverFull said:


> Look at them fattys, what you feeding them grits?


Welcome to the fire Pumpkin!!



rhbama3 said:


> Evening, Peopleses!!!!
> Hankus, thats a mighty fine set of tree rats you got there! Hope to get up to my lease soon and see what tree's the timber crews left for me.
> Been crazy at the big house lately and just cant seem to find time to get here much lately.


Same here!!........We were supposed to be changing our operating software at work this weekend, but the go live date got pushed back a few weeks!!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 22, 2013)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> Welcome to the fire Pumpkin!!


I didn't see no stem stickin out da top of her head?


----------



## Hankus (Aug 22, 2013)




----------



## blood on the ground (Aug 23, 2013)

Boo!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 23, 2013)

blood on the ground said:


> Boo!


Did you scare yourself?


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 23, 2013)

blood on the ground said:


> Boo!



 Quit!!

I'd stay and chat, but I'm plum tuckered, blood. Hope all is well!!!


----------



## blood on the ground (Aug 23, 2013)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Did you scare yourself?


Yes.....reverse descaremanation.


Jeff C. said:


> Quit!!
> 
> I'd stay and chat, but I'm plum tuckered, blood. Hope all is well!!!



I understand, it's tuff getting old....

Happy Friday


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Aug 23, 2013)

blood on the ground said:


> Yes.....reverse descaremanation.
> 
> 
> I understand, it's tuff getting old....
> ...



I am refusing getting old.   

Well it is another day in paradise and it is POETS day for many.


----------



## blood on the ground (Aug 23, 2013)

gobbleinwoods said:


> I am refusing getting old.
> 
> Well it is another day in paradise and it is POETS day for many.



Mernin gobblin


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Aug 23, 2013)

moanin back at ya blood


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Aug 23, 2013)

Good Morning and Happy Friday to all of you.

Gobblin, you and Blood are going to have to stop meeting like this in the middle of the night !!!    

Would have been here about an hour and a half ago BUT that dang white screen wanted to stay here forever this morning.  

Got another doctors appointment at 8:15 AM this morning.  Will be glad to get it done and have the rest of the day to get some real work done.

Don't any of you forget, High School Football season begins tonight.  Go support your teams.


----------



## Hankus (Aug 23, 2013)

yeup


----------



## mudracing101 (Aug 23, 2013)

Mornin, Its my Friday  Oh yeah, looks like i see a new driveler. Welcome.


----------



## blood on the ground (Aug 23, 2013)

mudracing101 said:


> Mornin, Its my Friday  Oh yeah, looks like i see a new driveler. Welcome.



Post count bro....yikes


----------



## blood on the ground (Aug 23, 2013)

mudracing101 said:


> Mornin, Its my Friday  Oh yeah, looks like i see a new driveler. Welcome.



Its da devils number


----------



## mudracing101 (Aug 23, 2013)

Dope


----------



## mudracing101 (Aug 23, 2013)

Fixed it


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 23, 2013)

Waitin on 7pm . .


----------



## blood on the ground (Aug 23, 2013)

mudracing101 said:


> Fixed it


It's good to be  king 


Hooked On Quack said:


> Waitin on 7pm . .



Just finished my shift...it's the weekend


----------



## mudracing101 (Aug 23, 2013)

Come on 5


----------



## Keebs (Aug 23, 2013)

mudracing101 said:


> Come on 5


Cain't get here fast enough! where's that draggin smiley done got off to?


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 23, 2013)

blood on the ground said:


> Yes.....reverse descaremanation.
> 
> 
> I understand, it's tuff getting old....
> ...



It really ain't that tuff, just hang in there!

Mornin kids...........


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 23, 2013)

Who's the new dood/chic ??


----------



## Keebs (Aug 23, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Who's the new dood/chic ??


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 23, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Who's the new dood/chic ??





Keebs said:


>


----------



## Keebs (Aug 23, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


>


uh oh.............. it's Billy's sista/brotha, ain't it?


----------



## Nicodemus (Aug 23, 2013)

Keebs said:


> I might............




Or you can just stop in here and get a mess any time you want too. We`ll have plenty.


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 23, 2013)

Keebs said:


> uh oh.............. it's Billy's sista/brotha, ain't it?



Possible, showed up outta nowhere, just like Billy does.


----------



## Keebs (Aug 23, 2013)

Nicodemus said:


> Or you can just stop in here and get a mess any time you want too. We`ll have plenty.


 I might take you up on that, you never know!


Jeff C. said:


> Possible, showed up outta nowhere, just like Billy does.


Hhhhmmmmm.............


----------



## Keebs (Aug 23, 2013)

Oh yeah!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 23, 2013)

Somebody needs to find out if it's really a chic, 'cause she looks like she could use a good stawkin .


----------



## Da Possum (Aug 23, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Somebody needs to find out if it's really a chic, 'cause she looks like she could use a good stawkin .



Me thinks yo nephew is working on it........


----------



## David Parker (Aug 23, 2013)

Like a drought around here.  When on earth will we get some precip?


----------



## Keebs (Aug 23, 2013)

David Parker said:


> Like a drought around here.  When on earth will we get some precip?


Any day now............. wait for it.............


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 23, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Somebody needs to find out if it's really a chic, 'cause she looks like she could use a good stawkin .





hdm03 said:


> Me thinks yo nephew is working on it........



Don't think he is the only one....some are lookin for cute girls to hunt with, ya know.


----------



## Keebs (Aug 23, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> Don't think he is the only one....some are lookin for cute girls to hunt with, ya know.


but she hunts alone, so they done struck out with her.........


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 23, 2013)

David Parker said:


> Like a drought around here.  When on earth will we get some precip?



Tomorrow probably....


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 23, 2013)

Keebs said:


> but she hunts alone, so they done struck out with her.........



Thanks for the update!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 23, 2013)

Keebs said:


> but she hunts alone, so they done struck out with her.........






I do lots of stuff alone, mebbe we could be alone, together.


----------



## Keebs (Aug 23, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> Thanks for the update!


welcome.................. wait!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Aug 23, 2013)




----------



## Hankus (Aug 23, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> I do lots of stuff alone, mebbe we could be alone, together.



eggzacataly 

I drink alone, yeaaah with nobody else..... whers otis...I need help wid the chorus


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 23, 2013)

mrs. hornet22 said:


>



What?


----------



## Hankus (Aug 23, 2013)

yeah what miz hawnet


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 23, 2013)

Gonna have to make a beer run, got more grass to cut today.


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 23, 2013)

Quack, sounds like you got a good deal on that catered meal.


----------



## rhbama3 (Aug 23, 2013)

moanin', stawkers and stawkee's.....

It's almost saturday.


----------



## Hankus (Aug 23, 2013)

I'll take a 6 whilst ya goin C


----------



## Hankus (Aug 23, 2013)

mud


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Aug 23, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> What?





Hankus said:


> yeah what miz hawnet



I'm still mad at Quack and hdm03, but don't tell them. I'm just gonna ignore them. You know, give em the silent treatment.


----------



## Hankus (Aug 23, 2013)

Hankus said:


> mud



nailed it


----------



## Hankus (Aug 23, 2013)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> I'm still mad at Quack and hdm03, but don't tell them. I'm just gonna ignore them. You know, give em the silent treatment.



Unk is hard to stay mad at tho


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 23, 2013)

Hankus said:


> I'll take a 6 whilst ya goin C



Shoot, that's just an appetizer for you!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 23, 2013)

Hankus said:


> mud




Awww hail neph !! 





mrs. hornet22 said:


> I'm still mad at Quack and hdm03, but don't tell them. I'm just gonna ignore them. You know, give em the silent treatment.




I've been married a looooong time, I'm used to it.




Hankus said:


> Unk is hard to stay mad at tho





I do have a knack for pizzing peeples off .


----------



## AQuiverFull (Aug 23, 2013)

I am looking for my cousins best friends, sisters, boyfriends, nephews, great uncle twice removed... Y'all seen um?


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 23, 2013)

rhbama3 said:


> moanin', stawkers and stawkee's.....
> 
> It's almost saturday.



Pookie's on da prowl.....anyone seen the tropical outlook lately?


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 23, 2013)

AQuiverFull said:


> I am looking for my cousins best friends, sisters, boyfriends, nephews, great uncle twice removed... Y'all seen um?



Last time I saw'em they was in Butler.


----------



## AQuiverFull (Aug 23, 2013)

Musta just missed em...


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 23, 2013)

AQuiverFull said:


> Musta just missed em...



They were all piled up in an ol pickup pullin outta the rent-a-center.


----------



## AQuiverFull (Aug 23, 2013)

Aw heck...


----------



## mudracing101 (Aug 23, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Somebody needs to find out if it's really a chic, 'cause she looks like she could use a good stawkin .


You been slippin, she's been in the huntin section posting without so much as a word out of you.



hdm03 said:


> Me thinks yo nephew is working on it........


This


Hooked On Quack said:


> I do lots of stuff alone, mebbe we could be alone, together.


Thats the Quack we know.



mrs. hornet22 said:


>


Good morning Mrs. Hawtnet.



Jeff C. said:


> Gonna have to make a beer run, got more grass to cut today.






rhbama3 said:


> moanin', stawkers and stawkee's.....
> 
> It's almost saturday.


Morning, Bama



Hankus said:


> mud


 All Hail


AQuiverFull said:


> I am looking for my cousins best friends, sisters, boyfriends, nephews, great uncle twice removed... Y'all seen um?



Was in Butler.


----------



## mudracing101 (Aug 23, 2013)

Oops didnt mean to leave you out Keebs


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 23, 2013)

hdm03 showed up all of a sudden.


----------



## rhbama3 (Aug 23, 2013)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> I'm still mad at Quack and hdm03, but don't tell them. I'm just gonna ignore them. You know, give em the silent treatment.


Won't work. 
Bubbette tries that all the time and then gets mad because i was already ignoring her. Silence is nice. 


AQuiverFull said:


> I am looking for my cousins best friends, sisters, boyfriends, nephews, great uncle twice removed... Y'all seen um?


I thought so but then i realized it was your SECOND cousins best friend. 



Jeff C. said:


> They were all piled up in an ol pickup pullin outta the rent-a-center.


Those 40 inch spinners are nice, ain't they?


----------



## AQuiverFull (Aug 23, 2013)

Well they might still be but I am in south ga now... I'll catch em on the flip side


----------



## Da Possum (Aug 23, 2013)

mudracing101 said:


> You been slippin, she's been in the huntin section posting without so much as a word out of you.
> 
> 
> This
> ...



Holy quote!


----------



## Keebs (Aug 23, 2013)

mudracing101 said:


> Oops didnt mean to leave you out Keebs


 I was wonderin............... hey, the creek be flowin hard enough to hear settin on the porch, whatcha doing this weekend??


Jeff C. said:


> hdm03 showed up all of a sudden.


 imagine that...........


----------



## Keebs (Aug 23, 2013)

hdm03 said:


> Holy quote!


 where you been?  he's been gettin awards for them for a while now.........


----------



## Da Possum (Aug 23, 2013)

AQuiverFull said:


> Well they might still be but I am in south ga now... I'll catch em on the flip side



I'll keep an eye out fo them


----------



## mudracing101 (Aug 23, 2013)

AQuiverFull said:


> Well they might still be but I am in south ga now... I'll catch em on the flip side


In south ga ya say, Son of a gun, me too,



Keebs said:


> I was wonderin............... hey, the creek be flowin hard enough to hear settin on the porch, whatcha doing this weekend??
> 
> imagine that...........



Got piles to do, yard, land, new race truck, i'll see if i cant slip in a visit.


----------



## AQuiverFull (Aug 23, 2013)

Y'all is quiet in hurr!


----------



## Hankus (Aug 23, 2013)

yep


----------



## rhbama3 (Aug 23, 2013)

AQuiverFull said:


> Y'all is quiet in hurr!


making the guard tower rounds right now. 


Hankus said:


> yep



see ya, cuz!
Time for me to head to work.


----------



## Hankus (Aug 23, 2013)

taker easy bamer


----------



## mudracing101 (Aug 23, 2013)




----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 23, 2013)

AQuiverFull said:


> Y'all is quiet in hurr!




I've been talkin to myself. It's a one sided conversation though.


----------



## Hankus (Aug 23, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> I've been talkin to myself. It's a one sided conversation though.



that sounds like jag an me talkin


----------



## Keebs (Aug 23, 2013)

mudracing101 said:


> In south ga ya say, Son of a gun, me too,
> 
> 
> 
> Got piles to do, yard, land, new race truck, i'll see if i cant slip in a visit.


MmmmHhhmmm, I don't have any plans 'cept pulling up the garden & that'll take all of 30 minutes.......


Jeff C. said:


> I've been talkin to myself. It's a one sided conversation though.


No No: nu-uh, it's 2 sided when you answer yurself.........


----------



## mudracing101 (Aug 23, 2013)

Keebs said:


> MmmmHhhmmm, I don't have any plans 'cept pulling up the garden & that'll take all of 30 minutes.......
> 
> No No: nu-uh, it's 2 sided when you answer yurself.........



You aint got brim running in that creek yet??


----------



## Keebs (Aug 23, 2013)

mudracing101 said:


> You aint got brim running in that creek yet??


 no, it's mainly just run off from the ditches, not from any ponds........


----------



## mudracing101 (Aug 23, 2013)

Keebs said:


> no, it's mainly just run off from the ditches, not from any ponds........


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 23, 2013)

Hankus said:


> that sounds like jag an me talkin



Yeah, he told me you don't follow his subject matter very well


----------



## mudracing101 (Aug 23, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> Yeah, he told me you don't follow his subject matter very well


----------



## Nicodemus (Aug 23, 2013)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> I'm still mad at Quack and hdm03, but don't tell them. I'm just gonna ignore them. You know, give em the silent treatment.





As long as you ain`t mad at me.


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 23, 2013)

Nicodemus said:


> As long as you ain`t mad at me.


----------



## rydert (Aug 23, 2013)

I'm here..............


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 23, 2013)

Howdy, KyDawg.


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 23, 2013)

rydert said:


> I'm here..............



What fo?


----------



## Keebs (Aug 23, 2013)

rydert said:


> I'm here..............


'bout time too, we got things to do!


Jeff C. said:


> What fo?


No No: now, now!


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 23, 2013)

Keebs said:


> 'bout time too, we got things to do!
> 
> No No: now, now!



Just axin!


----------



## KyDawg (Aug 23, 2013)

Mornin Youngins.


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 23, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> Mornin Youngins.



I already said hello.


----------



## rydert (Aug 23, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> What fo?





Keebs said:


> 'bout time too, we got things to do!



what cha got on ya mind?.....


----------



## Keebs (Aug 23, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> Just axin!


you know how sensitive dirt can be............ 


KyDawg said:


> Mornin Youngins.


 Hiya Pops!


----------



## rydert (Aug 23, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> Mornin Youngins.



I thought about you yesterday.............I was riding the back roads to da house and I saw a bunch of youngins chasing chickins ...or either racin' chickens..........not sure which......


----------



## rydert (Aug 23, 2013)

Keebs said:


> you know how sensitive dirt can be............



it ain't easy being me..............


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 23, 2013)

AQuiverFull said:


> Y'all is quiet in hurr!










Jeff C. said:


> Yeah, he told me you don't follow his subject matter very well




OHHHHHH SNAP !!! 



Nicodemus said:


> As long as you ain`t mad at me.




Hiney kissa . . . 




rydert said:


> I'm here..............





Where ya been hole ??


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 23, 2013)

Yikes  Just got an email and text from MizT, today is our 27th anniversary.


----------



## rydert (Aug 23, 2013)

workin.............


----------



## mudracing101 (Aug 23, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> Yikes  Just got an email and text from MizT, today is our 27th anniversary.



Congrats Jeffro


----------



## rydert (Aug 23, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> Yikes  Just got an email and text from MizT, today is our 27th anniversary.



wow 27.....dat a long time.....


----------



## mudracing101 (Aug 23, 2013)

rydert said:


> I thought about you yesterday.............I was riding the back roads to da house and I saw a bunch of youngins chasing chickins ...or either racin' chickens..........not sure which......





rydert said:


> workin.............



A lil late on that one


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 23, 2013)

mudracing101 said:


> Congrats Jeffro



Preciate it, she's havin to work on her normal day off too. She is kinda


----------



## mudracing101 (Aug 23, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> Preciate it, she's havin to work on her normal day off too. She is kinda



Take her out some place nice tonight and tell her i said your welcome.


----------



## mudracing101 (Aug 23, 2013)

mudracing101 said:


> Take her out some place nice tonight and tell her i said your welcome.



That dont sound right at all, scratch that , dont tell her i said anything, thats prob. better.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Aug 23, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> Yikes  Just got an email and text from MizT, today is our 27th anniversary.



Happy Anniversary! 
Congrats on 27!


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 23, 2013)

mudracing101 said:


> Take her out some place nice tonight and tell her i said your welcome.



Think I will just keep her here and get her drunk....


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 23, 2013)

mudracing101 said:


> That dont sound right at all, scratch that , dont tell her i said anything, thats prob. better.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Aug 23, 2013)

mudracing101 said:


> That dont sound right at all, scratch that , dont tell her i said anything, thats prob. better.





Ol Mud da Stud.


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 23, 2013)

rydert said:


> wow 27.....dat a long time.....



Longer than it seems....thanks ry.



mrs. hornet22 said:


> Happy Anniversary!
> Congrats on 27!



Thanks.....snuck up on me.


----------



## Nicodemus (Aug 23, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> OHHHHHH SNAP !!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Gotta keep them Ladies happy!  


Jeff, congratulations to ya`ll.


----------



## Hankus (Aug 23, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> Think I will just keep her here and get her drunk....


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Aug 23, 2013)

Nicodemus said:


> Gotta keep them Ladies happy!
> 
> 
> Jeff, congratulations to ya`ll.



You're a smart man Nic.


----------



## rydert (Aug 23, 2013)

mudracing101 said:


> A lil late on that one



I was trying not to look like I was trying.........know what I mean?......


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 23, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> Yikes  Just got an email and text from MizT, today is our 27th anniversary.




Congrats Chief !!!   Give Mz T a pinch from me !! 




mudracing101 said:


> Take her out some place nice tonight and tell her i said your welcome.





Whaaaaaaaa???  Really.


----------



## Keebs (Aug 23, 2013)

rydert said:


> it ain't easy being me..............





Jeff C. said:


> Yikes  Just got an email and text from MizT, today is our 27th anniversary.





Jeff C. said:


> Preciate it, she's havin to work on her normal day off too. She is kinda


 gives you time to spiff the house up & do something to surprise her!


Jeff C. said:


> Think I will just keep her here and get her drunk....


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 23, 2013)

Nicodemus said:


> Gotta keep them Ladies happy!
> 
> 
> Jeff, congratulations to ya`ll.



Thanks, Nic.


----------



## KyDawg (Aug 23, 2013)

rydert said:


> I thought about you yesterday.............I was riding the back roads to da house and I saw a bunch of youngins chasing chickins ...or either racin' chickens..........not sure which......



They could have been offspring of some of my old racing stock. You should have stopped and tried to buy them.


----------



## Hankus (Aug 23, 2013)

Chris Knight - it ain easy bein me....looker up C. Its kracker approved


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 23, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Congrats Chief !!!   Give Mz T a pinch from me !!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thank's, will do Hoss! She's almost come to expect it now. 



Keebs said:


> gives you time to spiff the house up & do something to surprise her!



Thank ya, Darlin.

I keep it spiffy round here. 

Whaaa ......She likes it when I get her drunk, how do you think she has put up wiff for so many years.


----------



## rydert (Aug 23, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> They could have been offspring of some of my old racing stock. You should have stopped and tried to buy them.



the chikins or the youngins?..........the youngins didn't quit match yo avatar........


----------



## Hankus (Aug 23, 2013)

I done worked up a powerful thirst today an it ain lunch yet


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 23, 2013)

Ham, buttabeans, stewed squash and onions, debbiled eggs .


Whatchaya'll gonna have ???


----------



## Hankus (Aug 23, 2013)

rydert said:


> the chikins or the youngins?..........the youngins didn't quit match yo avatar........



was one of em ahead


----------



## rydert (Aug 23, 2013)

Hankus said:


> was one of em ahead



tha youngin......


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 23, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Ham, buttabeans, stewed squash and onions, debbiled eggs .
> 
> 
> Whatchaya'll gonna have ???



Beef-a-roni


----------



## Keebs (Aug 23, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> Thank's, will do Hoss! She's almost come to expect it now.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I know you do, keep it spiffy that is............. ohlawdI'magonnahushnow...............


Hankus said:


> I done worked up a powerful thirst today an it ain lunch yet


It's lunch here..........


Hooked On Quack said:


> Ham, buttabeans, stewed squash and onions, debbiled eggs .
> 
> 
> Whatchaya'll gonna have ???


trade ya, I have left over home made chicken stir fry, your's sounds better............


----------



## KyDawg (Aug 23, 2013)

rydert said:


> the chikins or the youngins?..........the youngins didn't quit match yo avatar........



You know good and well I meant the youngins, aw why dont you just forget about it.


----------



## Hornet22 (Aug 23, 2013)

Hankus said:


> I done worked up a powerful thirst today an it ain lunch yet



Yep, me too bro. Gonna take care of that in a few more hours for shore


----------



## KyDawg (Aug 23, 2013)

Not the youngins, Ry-Dirt the chickens.


----------



## Hankus (Aug 23, 2013)

ahead


----------



## Hankus (Aug 23, 2013)

a head


----------



## Hankus (Aug 23, 2013)

look at kd avvy


----------



## Hankus (Aug 23, 2013)

get it


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Aug 23, 2013)

Hankus said:


> ahead





Hankus said:


> a head





Hankus said:


> look at kd avvy





Hankus said:


> get it



You done started


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Aug 23, 2013)

Pass the Tabasco please. 
This mac n cheese needs a kick.


----------



## Hankus (Aug 23, 2013)

nop, its all in the delivery 


ham salmich


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 23, 2013)




----------



## Hankus (Aug 23, 2013)




----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 23, 2013)

You're Welcome!


----------



## KyDawg (Aug 23, 2013)

I am gonna go wash my cows.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Aug 23, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


>





Hankus said:


>


Ya'll done run the new girl off



Jeff C. said:


> You're Welcome!



Oh, Thanks!


----------



## Hankus (Aug 23, 2013)

no problem, no problem atall


----------



## Hankus (Aug 23, 2013)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Ya'll done run the new girl off
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, Thanks!



mebbe


----------



## Hankus (Aug 23, 2013)

hey mud


----------



## Hankus (Aug 23, 2013)

hey Unk


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 23, 2013)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Ya'll done run the new girl off
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, Thanks!





He/she is under investigation . . .


----------



## Hankus (Aug 23, 2013)




----------



## Da Possum (Aug 23, 2013)

full


----------



## Da Possum (Aug 23, 2013)

crap; thought i had it


----------



## Hankus (Aug 23, 2013)

missed it by that much


----------



## Da Possum (Aug 23, 2013)

what happened?


----------



## Hankus (Aug 23, 2013)

somethin rotten is afoot in the state of drivel


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 23, 2013)

I wasn't even tryin.


----------



## Da Possum (Aug 23, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> I wasn't even tryin.



I can tell


----------



## Hankus (Aug 23, 2013)

YeP


----------



## Hankus (Aug 23, 2013)

Yep


----------



## Hankus (Aug 23, 2013)

yep


----------



## Da Possum (Aug 23, 2013)

Anyone seen Strangmusic lately?


----------



## Da Possum (Aug 23, 2013)

Hankus said:


> YeP





Hankus said:


> Yep





Hankus said:


> yep



Interesting


----------



## Hankus (Aug 23, 2013)

Hankus said:


> YeP





Hankus said:


> Yep





Hankus said:


> yep



good job boys, the test was a success


----------



## Hankus (Aug 23, 2013)

hdm03 said:


> Interesting



why whatever do you mean


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 23, 2013)

Hankus said:


> somethin rotten is afoot in the state of drivel



Wherebyforwhachumean?


----------



## Hankus (Aug 23, 2013)

hey Brad


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 23, 2013)

hdm03 said:


> what happened?





Hankus said:


> somethin rotten is afoot in the state of drivel






 Grrrrrrrrrrrrrr.





Wonder if da new dood/chic likes peanut butta ??


----------



## Hankus (Aug 23, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> Wherebyforwhachumean?



I was doubly dethroneded


----------



## Hankus (Aug 23, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Grrrrrrrrrrrrrr.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



interesting.......


----------



## Da Possum (Aug 23, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Grrrrrrrrrrrrrr.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I bet he/she does.....


----------



## Hankus (Aug 23, 2013)

hdm03 said:


> I bet he/she does.....



you got intel lil fella


----------



## Hornet22 (Aug 23, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Grrrrrrrrrrrrrr.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Prolly taco s


----------



## Hankus (Aug 23, 2013)

hey Hawnet


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 23, 2013)

I like clean cows too, Pops.


----------



## Da Possum (Aug 23, 2013)

Hankus said:


> you got intel lil fella



You know mo than I's do......


----------



## Hankus (Aug 23, 2013)

hdm03 said:


> You know mo than I's do......



the answer is yes


dont ask what I had to do to get that information


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 23, 2013)

Beer is beckoning.....I mean lawnmower.


----------



## AQuiverFull (Aug 23, 2013)

Is there doubt as to my anatomy?


----------



## Da Possum (Aug 23, 2013)

Hornet22 said:


> Prolly taco s



She and I would get along really swell.......I love tacos!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 23, 2013)

Hankus said:


> the answer is yes
> 
> 
> dont ask what I had to do to get that information










Jeff C. said:


> Beer is beckoning.....I mean lawnmower.






Hey Chief, you eva figured up how much gas/diesel you burn a grass cuttin season ???


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 23, 2013)

Y'all have a good afternoon, Jag started without me.


----------



## Da Possum (Aug 23, 2013)

AQuiverFull said:


> Is there doubt as to my anatomy?



I believe you is a lady.......but these other fellers need proof


----------



## AQuiverFull (Aug 23, 2013)

Hello?


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 23, 2013)

AQuiverFull said:


> Is there doubt as to my anatomy?





Actually, yes.  We've been fooled before.



PM me any pics you may have . . .


----------



## Da Possum (Aug 23, 2013)

AQuiverFull said:


> Hello?



Why hello there


----------



## AQuiverFull (Aug 23, 2013)

See I show up and Jeff leaves


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Aug 23, 2013)

I KNOW.


----------



## Da Possum (Aug 23, 2013)

AQuiverFull said:


> See I show up and Jeff leaves



He's shy....


----------



## Da Possum (Aug 23, 2013)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> I KNOW.



Hello there!


----------



## Hankus (Aug 23, 2013)

oh no....shes C


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 23, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Hey Chief, you eva figured up how much gas/diesel you burn a grass cuttin season ???



No, but that's a good idea. I bought another $105.00 worth of gas yesterday. Time before that was about $120.00 and it last 3 weeks. 

Diesel isn't too bad, but I only use it in the tractor. I can cut the pasture area twice an maybe a little more on one tank. I only cut it about once a month, sometimes twice.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Aug 23, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Actually, yes.  We've been fooled before.
> 
> 
> 
> PM me any pics you may have . . .





hdm03 said:


> Hello there!


----------



## blood on the ground (Aug 23, 2013)

Should be a wild part at the ranch tonight ifin ya'll want to come....we gonna celebrate granmaws birfday... 94 yrs young and still drivin (Yikes') .. Any way im hopin she don't bring the twista mat or that big jar of fire water cus takeela makes her clothes fall off!!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 23, 2013)

AQuiverFull said:


> See I show up and Jeff leaves



I'm not totally gone!


----------



## Hankus (Aug 23, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Actually, yes.  We've been fooled before.
> 
> 
> 
> PM me any pics you may have . . .


----------



## Da Possum (Aug 23, 2013)

AQuiverFull said:


> See I show up and Jeff leaves



Soooooooo; what's your sign?


----------



## Hankus (Aug 23, 2013)

ok thats mo betta

heyC heyOpumpkin


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 23, 2013)

hdm03 said:


> Soooooooo; what's your sign?



Sagittarius....


----------



## Da Possum (Aug 23, 2013)

who wants to pull my finger


----------



## Da Possum (Aug 23, 2013)

anyone?


----------



## Da Possum (Aug 23, 2013)

hey


----------



## AQuiverFull (Aug 23, 2013)

blood on the ground said:


> Should be a wild part at the ranch tonight ifin ya'll want to come....we gonna celebrate granmaws birfday... 94 yrs young and still drivin (Yikes') .. Any way im hopin she don't bring the twista mat or that big jar of fire water cus takeela makes her clothes fall off!!!



Sounds fun to me, can I bring a date? My 92 yr old Grannie came to stay with me a few weeks... She don't need takeela she is just cray cray


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 23, 2013)

Aw Heck


----------



## Da Possum (Aug 23, 2013)

AQuiverFull said:


> Sounds fun to me, can I bring a date? My 92 yr old Grannie came to stay with me a few weeks... She don't new takeela she is just cray cray



OK; I will go with you


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 23, 2013)

hdm03 said:


> Soooooooo; what's your sign?






Leo, we be lubin da peanut butta !!


----------



## Da Possum (Aug 23, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> Aw Heck



what's da matta?


----------



## AQuiverFull (Aug 23, 2013)

I got a posted sign


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 23, 2013)

Y'all have a good one


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 23, 2013)

AQuiverFull said:


> Is there doubt as to my anatomy?





AQuiverFull said:


> Hello?





Hooked On Quack said:


> Actually, yes.  We've been fooled before.
> 
> 
> 
> PM me any pics you may have . . .


----------



## Hankus (Aug 23, 2013)

I has losted my keys


----------



## David Parker (Aug 23, 2013)

came in at just the right time.   Pass the corn please.


----------



## Keebs (Aug 23, 2013)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> I KNOW.


you don't have to clean up behind YOURSELF, that's what hdm03 is for............ 


hdm03 said:


> He's shy....


~~cough~~Chief??~~cough~~not~~~cough~~~


blood on the ground said:


> Should be a wild part at the ranch tonight ifin ya'll want to come....we gonna celebrate granmaws birfday... 94 yrs young and still drivin (Yikes') .. Any way im hopin she don't bring the twista mat or that big jar of fire water cus takeela makes her clothes fall off!!!


Happy Birfday to her!


David Parker said:


> came in at just the right time.   Pass the corn please.


 here, I'll brang the dranks, you keep us in popcorn, k? move over a little more..........


----------



## mudracing101 (Aug 23, 2013)

Golden corral for lunch, ya'll been busy.


----------



## Hankus (Aug 23, 2013)

I ain done nuttin


----------



## AQuiverFull (Aug 23, 2013)

This forum thing need to be an app or something... It's a pain in the whitetail on my dumb phone


----------



## mudracing101 (Aug 23, 2013)

My smart phone is dumb.


----------



## blood on the ground (Aug 23, 2013)

AQuiverFull said:


> Sounds fun to me, can I bring a date? My 92 yr old Grannie came to stay with me a few weeks... She don't need takeela she is just cray cray



Fine with me.... Brang me one while your at it


----------



## David Parker (Aug 23, 2013)

yall got phones ?!?!


----------



## mudracing101 (Aug 23, 2013)

blood on the ground said:


> Fine with me.... Brang me one while your at it


I'm gonna try to show up, we gonna ride pank four wheelers



David Parker said:


> yall got phones ?!?!



Cant be cool without a phone on your hip.


----------



## Hankus (Aug 23, 2013)

phone postin sux......even slip agrees wid dat


----------



## AQuiverFull (Aug 23, 2013)

Well I ain't really brangin a date... Just my Grannie...


----------



## mudracing101 (Aug 23, 2013)

Hey Keebs, you get my Pm??


----------



## blood on the ground (Aug 23, 2013)

mudracing101 said:


> I'm gonna try to show up, we gonna ride pank four wheelers
> 
> The pank 4wheeler is of the devil...it will send you Toda hospital....stay away Mud, stay away...
> 
> Cant be cool without a phone on your hip.





AQuiverFull said:


> Well I ain't really brangin a date... Just my Grannie...



Branger on up.... We can party til, til Mmm at least 7pm


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 23, 2013)

I gotzz da quivers !!


----------



## mudracing101 (Aug 23, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> I gotzz da quivers !!



I thought that shot would clear that up??


----------



## David Parker (Aug 23, 2013)

blood on the ground said:


> Branger on up.... We can party til, til Mmm at least 7pm



burning that midnight oil.  YOU GO!!!


----------



## blood on the ground (Aug 23, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> I gotzz da quivers !!



Idjit


----------



## Hankus (Aug 23, 2013)

I think the truck stole my keys


----------



## Hankus (Aug 23, 2013)

first da quivers....then the cheekun mask...lastly the twista mat


----------



## Da Possum (Aug 23, 2013)




----------



## mudracing101 (Aug 23, 2013)

Hankus said:


> I think the truck stole my keys



I hate it when that happens


----------



## mudracing101 (Aug 23, 2013)

hdm03 said:


>



Youre not supposed to keep touching your face like that, you'll catch a cold.


----------



## blood on the ground (Aug 23, 2013)

Since I'm putting on this fine shindig fer granny shouldn't she be obligated to help me move my deer stand?


----------



## Hankus (Aug 23, 2013)

hank why da ya drink?


----------



## Hankus (Aug 23, 2013)

ta get drunk


----------



## Hankus (Aug 23, 2013)

thatll do it


----------



## Hankus (Aug 23, 2013)

shonuff


----------



## Hankus (Aug 23, 2013)

yep


----------



## mudracing101 (Aug 23, 2013)

I'm starting to think that you might of hid the keys from your self.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Aug 23, 2013)

hdm03 said:


>



 Quack's up there talkin to Lauren.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Aug 23, 2013)

mudracing101 said:


> I'm starting to think that you might of hid the keys from your self.


----------



## Da Possum (Aug 23, 2013)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Quack's up there talkin to Lauren.



He's a creepy fella; ain't he


----------



## Hankus (Aug 23, 2013)

I'm thinkin yall might be right....the key to da beer frige is on it


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 23, 2013)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Quack's up there talkin to Lauren.




Shhhhhhh, I was tryin to neak one in on 'em. 




hdm03 said:


> He's a creepy fella; ain't he





I'ma creepy lil fella . . .


----------



## AQuiverFull (Aug 23, 2013)

Who is this quiver u speak of


----------



## Keebs (Aug 23, 2013)

mudracing101 said:


> Hey Keebs, you get my Pm??


 yeahup!


----------



## Nicodemus (Aug 23, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> No, but that's a good idea. I bought another $105.00 worth of gas yesterday. Time before that was about $120.00 and it last 3 weeks.
> 
> Diesel isn't too bad, but I only use it in the tractor. I can cut the pasture area twice an maybe a little more on one tank. I only cut it about once a month, sometimes twice.





I haven`t kept up with money spent, but I`ve cut this hay around here more this year than I have in the last 20 years, combined.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Aug 23, 2013)

It's hot and sunny here for a change.
I'm goin swimmin when I get home.


----------



## blood on the ground (Aug 23, 2013)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> It's hot and sunny here for a change.
> I'm goin swimmin when I get home.



You ain't coming to the partay?


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Aug 23, 2013)

blood on the ground said:


> You ain't coming to the partay?



I thought you'd never ask.


----------



## mudracing101 (Aug 23, 2013)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> It's hot and sunny here for a change.
> I'm goin swimmin when I get home.



Me to,too,two


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Aug 23, 2013)

blood on the ground said:


> You ain't coming to the partay?



Hey, You wanna brang da party to my house
We can thow granny in da pool when she starts takin her clothes off.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Aug 23, 2013)

Did I just do what I think I did?


----------



## blood on the ground (Aug 23, 2013)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> I thought you'd never ask.



I wouldn't have it any other way...an brang that Chris feller also, I heard he needs grillin lessons


----------



## mudracing101 (Aug 23, 2013)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Hey, You wanna brang da party to my house
> We can thow granny in da pool when she starts takin her clothes off.



I was going to go ya'lls way this weekend, but you a long way away.


----------



## blood on the ground (Aug 23, 2013)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Hey, You wanna brang da party to my house
> We can thow granny in da pool when she starts takin her clothes off.



Dats a plan....queen!


----------



## blood on the ground (Aug 23, 2013)

mudracing101 said:


> I was going to go ya'lls way this weekend, but you a long way away.



I'll send my helicopter


----------



## Da Possum (Aug 23, 2013)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Did I just do what I think I did?



Dang; you sho were tryin'........and it paid off!!!


----------



## Keebs (Aug 23, 2013)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Hey, You wanna brang da party to my house
> We can thow granny in da pool when she starts takin her clothes off.


 Alllhail!!!!!!


mrs. hornet22 said:


> Did I just do what I think I did?


yeah you did!

I'll have to pass, I'm gonna be creek wading *For Real* this weekend, gonna put my waders on & check out all da water from my place across the neighbors and beyond!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Aug 23, 2013)

mudracing101 said:


> I was going to go ya'lls way this weekend, but you a long way away.



REALLY?
I done been your way 2 times.
It aint that far.


----------



## mudracing101 (Aug 23, 2013)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> REALLY?
> I done been your way 2 times.
> It aint that far.



Three and a half hours.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Aug 23, 2013)

Keebs said:


> Alllhail!!!!!!
> 
> yeah you did!
> 
> I'll have to pass, I'm gonna be creek wading *For Real* this weekend, gonna put my waders on & check out all da water from my place across the neighbors and beyond!


Watch out for snakes.


mudracing101 said:


> Three and a half hours.


Yep. AND pullin a camper.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 23, 2013)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Did I just do what I think I did?





Why YES, yes you did !!!!!!  


Awwww hail !!


----------



## mudracing101 (Aug 23, 2013)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Watch out for snakes.
> 
> Yep. AND pullin a camper.



Yes ya'll did


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Aug 23, 2013)

I'm out. Got company comin to swim this afternoon. Ya'll have a good one and Keebs, be careful.


----------



## Nicodemus (Aug 23, 2013)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Watch out for snakes.





For sure. This is the time of year there are usually 2 of em together.


----------



## Keebs (Aug 23, 2013)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Watch out for snakes.
> 
> Yep. AND pullin a camper.





mrs. hornet22 said:


> I'm out. Got company comin to swim this afternoon. Ya'll have a good one and Keebs, be careful.





Nicodemus said:


> For sure. This is the time of year there are usually 2 of em together.


 I hear ya'll......... I have an "advance party" I'll be taking with me, danged if Chevy don't LOVE running thru there!!  Plus, ya'll both know I carry fire power AND a big stick!


----------



## mudracing101 (Aug 23, 2013)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> I'm out. Got company comin to swim this afternoon. Ya'll have a good one and Keebs, be careful.



Bye


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 23, 2013)

Nicodemus said:


> For sure. This is the time of year there are usually 2 of em together.





Yep, they be a he'in and a she'in !!!


----------



## Nicodemus (Aug 23, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Yep, they be a he'in and a she'in !!!




And they`ll bite you in the process!


----------



## mudracing101 (Aug 23, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Yep, they be a he'in and a she'in !!!



Like frogs??


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 23, 2013)

Nicodemus said:


> And they`ll bite you in the process!




I would too !! 





mudracing101 said:


> Like frogs??



Yep, you oughta see all the eggs floatin around my pool and in the skimmer.


----------



## Keebs (Aug 23, 2013)




----------



## mudracing101 (Aug 23, 2013)

Keebs said:


>



No thanks, i'm still full from lunch.


----------



## Keebs (Aug 23, 2013)

mudracing101 said:


> No thanks, i'm still full from lunch.


I know you won't turn -><-this down then!


----------



## mudracing101 (Aug 23, 2013)

Keebs said:


> I know you won't turn -><-this down then!


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 23, 2013)

Nicodemus said:


> I haven`t kept up with money spent, but I`ve cut this hay around here more this year than I have in the last 20 years, combined.





I've only been here 12, but I'd have to agree with ya.

I'm scared to do the math.


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 23, 2013)

Lil 20" self propelled mower I bought the Jag is payin off. It don't cut much of a swath, but once dat boy get's ta goin cain't hardly stop him.  

It's knocked my mowin time down significantly. 

Oh yeah


----------



## mudracing101 (Aug 23, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> Lil 20" self propelled mower I bought the Jag is payin off. It don't cut much of a swath, but once dat boy get's ta goin cain't hardly stop him.
> 
> It's knocked my mowin time down significantly.
> 
> Oh yeah


----------



## Keebs (Aug 23, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> Lil 20" self propelled mower I bought the Jag is payin off. It don't cut much of a swath, but once dat boy get's ta goin cain't hardly stop him.
> 
> It's knocked my mowin time down significantly.
> 
> Oh yeah


There's your side job we've talked about, Chief!! seasonal, but heck, it'd work!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 23, 2013)

Tree mo hours . . .  back Monday night.


----------



## Nicodemus (Aug 23, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Tree mo hours . . .  back Monday night.




You got competition.


----------



## mudracing101 (Aug 23, 2013)




----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 23, 2013)

Keebs said:


> There's your side job we've talked about, Chief!! seasonal, but heck, it'd work!



One of my neighbor's has been threatenin to take him over to some lil old ladies place and let him cut. I don't know, sometimes he doesn't overlap quite enough and leaves thin strips here and there, or sometimes he cuts over where he or I have already cut. 

I'd like to take him over to sinclair's


----------



## Hornet22 (Aug 23, 2013)

Toddy Time


----------



## mudracing101 (Aug 23, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> One of my neighbor's has been threatenin to take him over to some lil old ladies place and let him cut. I don't know, sometimes he doesn't overlap quite enough and leaves thin strips here and there, or sometimes he cuts over where he or I have already cut.
> 
> I'd like to take him over to sinclair's





Hornet22 said:


> Toddy Time


----------



## Workin2Hunt (Aug 23, 2013)

Hornet22 said:


> Toddy Time



About another hour for me..


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 23, 2013)

Hornet22 said:


> Toddy Time



Waitin on you! 



mudracing101 said:


>



Tell'em how much cuttin we got Mud. You need to brang Corey (sp) up here and leave for a couple of weeks next Summer, she'll be so glad to get back home it ain't funny. 



Workin2Hunt said:


> 56 More mins for me..



I'll drink one fer ya!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Aug 23, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> One of my neighbor's has been threatenin to take him over to some lil old ladies place and let him cut. I don't know, sometimes he doesn't overlap quite enough and leaves thin strips here and there, or sometimes he cuts over where he or I have already cut.
> 
> I'd like to take him over to sinclair's



:


Reason number 151 to be nice to your neighbers. Just got 4 tickets to a Nascar race. Good tickets.cool:

Still waitin on compny.:whip


----------



## mudracing101 (Aug 23, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> Waitin on you!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You say that but she cuts mine on a john deere, and then dad has 5 1/2 acres she cuts on a X Mart, then takes care of the chickens , and picks up sticks on my new place, shoot she might not want to come home.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 23, 2013)

Nicodemus said:


> You got competition.




Who, what, where, when ??? 




Jeff C. said:


> One of my neighbor's has been threatenin to take him over to some lil old ladies place and let him cut. I don't know, sometimes he doesn't overlap quite enough and leaves thin strips here and there, or sometimes he cuts over where he or I have already cut.
> 
> I'd like to take him over to sinclair's







I'd pay BIG $$$ to see the look on Sinclair's face when da Jag got thru with his golf course lawn !!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 23, 2013)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> :
> 
> 
> Reason number 151 to be nice to your neighbers. Just got 4 tickets to a Nascar race. Good tickets.cool:
> ...





Cool !!


----------



## Keebs (Aug 23, 2013)

Nicodemus said:


> You got competition.


You noticed that too, huh?


Jeff C. said:


> One of my neighbor's has been threatenin to take him over to some lil old ladies place and let him cut. I don't know, sometimes he doesn't overlap quite enough and leaves thin strips here and there, or sometimes he cuts over where he or I have already cut.
> 
> I'd like to take him over to sinclair's


 I'd pay to see that!


Hornet22 said:


> Toddy Time


have a couple for me & I'll catch up when I gets home!


Workin2Hunt said:


> About another hour for me..


well looky who just happens to drop by................


----------



## Nicodemus (Aug 23, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Who, what, where, when ???
> 
> 
> 
> ...





LaurenR88.


----------



## Workin2Hunt (Aug 23, 2013)

Keebs said:


> well looky who just happens to drop by................



Hi



Nicodemus said:


> LaurenR88.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 23, 2013)

Hi there.


----------



## Workin2Hunt (Aug 23, 2013)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Hi there.


----------



## KyDawg (Aug 23, 2013)

Bout time for fire up the grill and pop a top.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 23, 2013)

Workin2Hunt said:


>





KyDawg said:


> Bout time for fire up the grill and *pop a top.*


----------



## mudracing101 (Aug 23, 2013)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> :
> 
> 
> Reason number 151 to be nice to your neighbers. Just got 4 tickets to a Nascar race. Good tickets.cool:
> ...



Awesome!! You , Chris and Vic and me will have a great time.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 23, 2013)

Nicodemus said:


> LaurenR88.





Saw that, he can't hang wit me !!!


----------



## mudracing101 (Aug 23, 2013)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Hi there.





KyDawg said:


> Bout time for fire up the grill and pop a top.



Right on Time Ky,, Pnut man been boiling you some pnuts today.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 23, 2013)

Awwww hail !!


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 23, 2013)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> :
> 
> 
> Reason number 151 to be nice to your neighbers. Just got 4 tickets to a Nascar race. Good tickets.cool:
> ...



AMS? I'm workin it.



mudracing101 said:


> You say that but she cuts mine on a john deere, and then dad has 5 1/2 acres she cuts on a X Mart, then takes care of the chickens , and picks up sticks on my new place, shoot she might not want to come home.



PO thang, no wonder she don't talk. Send her, sounds like it would be a vacation. 



Hooked On Quack said:


> Who, what, where, when ???
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You and ne bof. 



Nicodemus said:


> LaurenR88.



Lemme go see. 



Miguel Cervantes said:


> Hi there.



Heyyy, Miggy! 



KyDawg said:


> Bout time for fire up the grill and pop a top.



I heard dat!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 23, 2013)

Heyyyyyyyy, "somebody" been messin wit my title again...


----------



## rhbama3 (Aug 23, 2013)




----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 23, 2013)

Sure are a lot of suspicious characters around this place here of late.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 23, 2013)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Sure are a lot of suspicious characters around this place here of late.





Fo sho !!



Gotta make a ppl change in Deepstep...


----------



## Workin2Hunt (Aug 23, 2013)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Sure are a lot of suspicious characters around this place here of late.



Quack left the door open again.


----------



## Keebs (Aug 23, 2013)

Workin2Hunt said:


> Hi


howudoin?


Miguel Cervantes said:


> Hi there.


Hey Shuggums!


KyDawg said:


> Bout time for fire up the grill and pop a top.


 I heard dat!


Hooked On Quack said:


> Heyyyyyyyy, "somebody" been messin wit my title again...


fitsyatoa*T*!


rhbama3 said:


>


that's what ya get for being to busy for us!


Miguel Cervantes said:


> Sure are a lot of suspicious characters around this place here of late.


ain't that the truff?


Workin2Hunt said:


> Quack left the door open again.


that's the only time you can get in, ain't it?


----------



## KyDawg (Aug 23, 2013)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Sure are a lot of suspicious characters around this place here of late.



Quack's allright, Keebs too.


----------



## Hankus (Aug 23, 2013)

lawd I'd wrastle a griz an give him a free neuterin fer a shot of Turkey an a brew


----------



## Keebs (Aug 23, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> Quack's allright, Keebs too.


you ain't been around neither of us long enough to come to that quick of an assumption.............


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 23, 2013)

Think I will imbibe another one.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 23, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> Think I will imbibe another one.


Yeah, and when you're done drink one too.


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 23, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> Think I will imbibe another one.



Gotta get a head start on MizT


----------



## Workin2Hunt (Aug 23, 2013)

Keebs said:


> howudoin?
> 
> that's the only time you can get in, ain't it?



I have to wait for someone...I can't reach the door handle.


----------



## mudracing101 (Aug 23, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> Quack's allright, Keebs too.



AAhhmmmm


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 23, 2013)

rh in da house!


----------



## mudracing101 (Aug 23, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> Gotta get a head start on MizT





Workin2Hunt said:


> I have to wait for someone...I can't reach the door handle.


----------



## mudracing101 (Aug 23, 2013)

Well friends, its time to get the weekend started. Keebs i got the door. Later ya'll


----------



## rhbama3 (Aug 23, 2013)

time for a nap....


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 23, 2013)

Hankus said:


> lawd I'd wrastle a griz an give him a free neuterin fer a shot of Turkey an a brew



Left a big ol jar of apple pie someone else gave me at my buddy's deer camp


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 23, 2013)

mudracing101 said:


> Well friends, its time to get the weekend started. Keebs i got the door. Later ya'll



Later, Mudro.


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 23, 2013)

Going to take MizT to Fish and Pig tomorrow night in Macon.....gonna chow down on some oysters.


----------



## Keebs (Aug 23, 2013)

Workin2Hunt said:


> I have to wait for someone...I can't reach the door handle.





mudracing101 said:


> AAhhmmmm





mudracing101 said:


> Well friends, its time to get the weekend started. Keebs i got the door. Later ya'll


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Aug 23, 2013)

From where I am sitting it smells like the weekend.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 23, 2013)

Workin2Hunt said:


> I have to wait for someone...I can't reach the door handle.





idjit 



1 mo hour and it's gonna be time for  a drank !!!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 23, 2013)

As a matta of fact, I thank, I'm just gonna drank my suppa !!!


----------



## Hankus (Aug 23, 2013)

Unk...gimme a call once ya gits home


----------



## Hankus (Aug 23, 2013)

Drinks all roun


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 23, 2013)

Hankus said:


> Unk...gimme a call once ya gits home





Been home for less than an hour and I'm slurrin already . . .


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 23, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Been home for less than an hour and I'm slurrin already . . .


----------



## David Parker (Aug 23, 2013)

thunderin one more time.  htis flo ain't crooked


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Aug 23, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Been home for less than an hour and I'm slurrin already . . .



Gee now that is amazing  Got a roast,corn on the cob and taters on the grill and just about out of beer 
but hey it's still all good


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Aug 23, 2013)

David Parker said:


> thunderin one more time.  htis flo ain't crooked




Drank all your beer to


----------



## Hankus (Aug 23, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Been home for less than an hour and I'm slurrin already . . .



wouldn a mattered I been drunk since jus after my termination at 5


----------



## Hankus (Aug 23, 2013)

LOVEMYLABXS said:


> Drank all your beer to



werkin at it hard as one poor, fired sumgun can go


----------



## rhbama3 (Aug 23, 2013)

Nice to see you come back, retiree!


----------



## David Parker (Aug 23, 2013)

long as yer hired more than fired at the end 'd day,  y'got beer money


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Aug 23, 2013)

Retirement is great but beer,gas and car fixin prices keep going up it's tuff BUT IT STILL BEAT WORKIN ANY DAY


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Aug 23, 2013)

By the way could you folks send some of that rain up this way? Theys don't talk much about how much is burned just how many thousands of acres good thing I moved hunting areas a bit south for elk this year so far hasn't hit there yet


----------



## Hankus (Aug 23, 2013)

David Parker said:


> long as yer hired more than fired at the end 'd day,  y'got beer money



"even though I'm broke I got a six pak of beer"


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Aug 23, 2013)

Hankus said:


> "even though I'm broke I got a six pak of beer"



Done drank it and man it's a long way back to town 

not me him


----------



## rhbama3 (Aug 23, 2013)

LOVEMYLABXS said:


> By the way could you folks send some of that rain up this way? Theys don't talk much about how much is burned just how many thousands of acres good thing I moved hunting areas a bit south for elk this year so far hasn't hit there yet



Havent totally given up the idea of killing a Merriams turkey next May. Can you hold till then? Should be able to conjure up a nice monsoon by then.


----------



## rhbama3 (Aug 23, 2013)

y'all better be taking the cooler and chairs to a new hotel. We about to get evicted from here.


----------



## rhbama3 (Aug 23, 2013)

locking it down..........


----------

